# New Tivo Fall update Bugs and workarounds....



## jcthorne

Got the 2012 Fall update....oh bother.

I cannot believe they messed up the my shows list this bad. I litterally have over 200 recording all in a linear list with VERY little grouping. And to make matters worse, most don't even display anything more than the series name, not episode name, number, nada.

What a crock. Am I supposed to delete, one at a time since they are not grouped, 200+ recordings and one by one reload them to the tivo... does that even fix anything.

Groups and program data is major league messed up in the new version. Has made my main Tivo completely unusable buy the rest of the family as they cannot find anything.

Really don't care if there are new HD screens if the basic functionality of the tivo is wiped out.

Really Tivo, this is your idea of an update? No warnings, no work arounds. Did you even test this?


----------



## compnurd

Quite frankly i dont think they were that concerned with people that loaded shows on using pytivo and such programs. probably represents a very small amount of there user group. They obviously thought the database changes out weighed this. Folks who had only normal recordings on there dont appear to have any issues

All of my recordings on both boxes are fine


----------



## jcthorne

Does the same with recordings loaded by Tivo Desktop and web casts so its broke no matter how you look at it. Sorry if you dont use the mutimedia features of the tivo. Many do and tivo broke what was working fine by being too lazy to properly convert the database.


----------



## aaronwt

jcthorne said:


> Got the 2012 Fall update....oh bother.
> 
> I cannot believe they messed up the my shows list this bad. I litterally have over 200 recording all in a linear list with VERY little grouping. And to make matters worse, most don't even display anything more than the series name, not episode name, number, nada.
> 
> What a crock. Am I supposed to delete, one at a time since they are not grouped, 200+ recordings and one by one reload them to the tivo... does that even fix anything.
> 
> Groups and program data is major league messed up in the new version. Has made my main Tivo completely unusable buy the rest of the family as they cannot find anything.
> 
> Really don't care if there are new HD screens if the basic functionality of the tivo is wiped out.
> 
> Really Tivo, this is your idea of an update? No warnings, no work arounds. Did you even test this?


I haven't seen this on any of my boxes. All shows are still grouped like they were before. Both my Elites have over 200 recordings each on them.


----------



## jrtroo

I thought the reports were that this issue only involved items already moved to the Tivo, and that new items grouped as expected. Is that not the case?


----------



## jcthorne

Are any of your recordings pushed to the box or are they all recordings that tivo recorded?

My tivo recorded programs appear to be grouped and contain most of thier metadata. Pushed recordings do not.


----------



## aaronwt

I have some Amazon recordings that were pushed to the box prior to the update. But they are still grouped like they should be. They are in a show folder and also in an Amazon folder. And the shows still have their descriptions and episode info.


----------



## bradleys

It does not affect me and I suspect it does not impact most TiVo users.

I keep a lot of archived movies and shows on my media server - I only keep on my TiVo those shows that I plan to watch, then I delete them.

However, I do see this as a bug and it is obvious that TiVo did not have a use case for it. But as to how many people this bug impacts and how critical this bug is even for those that are impacted...

Not seeing this as a major issue.



> Really don't care if there are new HD screens if the basic functionality of the tivo is wiped out.


Really? What basic functionality is wiped out? Maybe I am missing something, I thought we were just talking about some missing metadata that occured during the update. The metadata loads fine for all your new pushes from both PyTiVo and TiVo Desktop - doesn't it?


----------



## jrtroo

Well, it does not mean there was no use case. It may not have been considered a bug as it does not impact playback, just organization. It could well have been such a small portion of users impacted that they decided to go with it anyway. 

If this was indeed timed to make the mini available before the holidays, they would be hard pressed to delay the roll out for something seen as relatively minor. 

NOTE: I'm not discounting that this is a major impact to some, especially to those who reportedly deleted shows off of a pc after transferring. Though, i don't fully appreciate that use case as the lack of a back up method is one of the reasons I use pytivo along with my pc/WHS. I suppose its for tracking series for episodes watched?


Oh- I need to note that the new screens are awesome. They went from lists that I would avoid as much as possible to something useful that I can edit and adjust quickly and easily. I await bryntl (sp) and his benchmarking, as it seems that moving around all of the menus and deleting programs is much faster. Not sure if its is the reboot or the placebo effect, but it reminds me of the improvements I have gotten with my Xoom moving from Honeycomb to ICS to Jelly Bean.


----------



## button1066

It's the biggest scam EVER!

(Obviously I am joking...)


----------



## bradleys

jrtroo said:


> Well, it does not mean there was no use case. It may not have been considered a bug as it does not impact playback, just organization. It could well have been such a small portion of users impacted that they decided to go with it anyway.


Maybe I should have said test case and not use case... 

It is obvious that it was missed in testing. They made some changes in the database and for some reason the update did not manage all of the existing metadata properly...

We know that the metadata is all still relevant and exists because it works fine with future moves. If they would have tested this against a pushed series, they would have seen the bug and the data would have been handled properly.

I still debate the real impact of this issue, but I do see it as a bug and annoying at best.


----------



## jcthorne

bradleys said:


> It does not affect me and I suspect it does not impact most TiVo users.
> 
> I keep a lot of archived movies and shows on my media server - I only keep on my TiVo those shows that I plan to watch, then I delete them.
> 
> However, I do see this as a bug and it is obvious that TiVo did not have a use case for it. But as to how many people this bug impacts and how critical this bug is even for those that are impacted...
> 
> Not seeing this as a major issue.
> 
> Really? What basic functionality is wiped out? Maybe I am missing something, I thought we were just talking about some missing metadata that occured during the update. The metadata loads fine for all your new pushes from both PyTiVo and TiVo Desktop - doesn't it?


The MyShows list is the basic functionality of the unit. If you cannot find a recording to watch, its bacic usefulness is gone. Hundreds of entries all with repeated names of what used to be the folders. Individual entries have insufficient data to tell what they are.

It seems I will have to delete these one by one and repush each of them when I figure out what is missing. This will take MANY hours work to get back what was working fine yesterday.


----------



## bradleys

jcthorne said:


> It seems I will have to delete these one by one and repush each of them when I figure out what is missing. This will take MANY hours work to get back what was working fine yesterday.


And once all those hours of work is done - then the problem is gone!

Look, I use pyTiVo as well, and I know you are frustrated, I probably would be too...

But as a pyTiVo user, I also know it is not that difficult to queue up several shows using the available tools and let them push overnight.

I get it... You had everything just the way you like it and this update botched it all up and you have to do it again! Your pissed.

But the fact is, the basic functionality of the TiVo is not "wiped out"


----------



## jcthorne

My wife cannot watch any of her shows today, tomorrow or likely until the weekend when I MIGHT have the available time to devote to fixing this.

The tivo is useless until then. All she has is live tv until such time that I can work on this. Yes, I am upset. This update made our Tivo useless until such time that I can devote hours to fixing tivo's bugs.


----------



## cherry ghost

I can't get shows that were were transferred to my computer(with kmttg) prior to the update to group with shows that were transferred after the update.


----------



## cherry ghost

jcthorne said:


> My wife cannot watch any of her shows today, tomorrow or likely until the weekend when I MIGHT have the available time to devote to fixing this.
> 
> The tivo is useless until then. All she has is live tv until such time that I can work on this. Yes, I am upset. This update made our Tivo useless until such time that I can devote hours to fixing tivo's bugs.


If you highlight a show, no info is shown on the right of the screen? All my ungrouped shows still show info when highlighted.


----------



## jcthorne

Its worse than thought.

Deleting a few shows and re pushing them with full metadata including seriesID does not group them.

It seems grouping of pushed files is completely broken. Even for shows pushed after the update.

Once again, Thanks Tivo for not testing that existing functionality is working before sending out new software.

Now I have no idea what to do. Our tivos are hosed. We have live tv and nothing more.


----------



## WVZR1

jcthorne said:


> Its worse than thought.
> 
> Deleting a few shows and re pushing them with full metadata including seriesID does not group them.
> 
> It seems grouping of pushed files is completely broken. Even for shows pushed after the update.
> 
> Once again, Thanks Tivo for not testing that existing functionality is working before sending out new software.
> 
> Now I have no idea what to do. Our tivos are hosed. We have live tv and nothing more.


They should be very easy to sell!


----------



## button1066

jcthorne said:


> My wife cannot watch any of her shows today, tomorrow or likely until the weekend when I MIGHT have the available time to devote to fixing this.
> 
> The tivo is useless until then. All she has is live tv until such time that I can work on this. Yes, I am upset. This update made our Tivo useless until such time that I can devote hours to fixing tivo's bugs.


Would it not take only a couple of minutes to delete ungrouped shows using either the TiVo web interface or the iPad/iPhone app?

And then would it not take only another few seconds to start transferring over one of the shows that are apparently so critically important to your sense of well being?


----------



## jcthorne

button1066 said:


> Would it not take only a couple of minutes to delete ungrouped shows using either the TiVo web interface or the iPad/iPhone app?
> 
> And then would it not take only another few seconds to start transferring over one of the shows that are apparently so critically important to your sense of well being?


I get it, you dont use push. Please quit being condecending to those of us who do.

Yes, I will delete, one by one, several hundred entries in the My Shows list and then have only a few there until such time that grouping is fixed.

This still makes the tivo MUCH less useful only having a few shows stored locally since they cannot be listed correctly.

Perhaps if Tivo disabled about 80% of your cable channels you would feel differently?


----------



## compnurd

button1066 said:


> Would it not take only a couple of minutes to delete ungrouped shows using either the TiVo web interface or the iPad/iPhone app?
> 
> And then would it not take only another few seconds to start transferring over one of the shows that are apparently so critically important to your sense of well being?


Could do that and while they are transferring. Go Outside breath some fresh air


----------



## jcthorne

bradleys said:


> Really? What basic functionality is wiped out? Maybe I am missing something, I thought we were just talking about some missing metadata that occured during the update. The metadata loads fine for all your new pushes from both PyTiVo and TiVo Desktop - doesn't it?


NO it does not. Its broke. That is the point I was trying to make.

Newly transferred shows do not group or display properly either. ITS BROKE.


----------



## innocentfreak

jcthorne said:


> NO it does not. Its broke. That is the point I was trying to make.


According to the one user, it worked with TiVo Desktop when he deleted and made new folders.


----------



## button1066

jcthorne said:


> I get it, you dont use push. Please quit being condecending to those of us who do.
> 
> Yes, I will delete, one by one, several hundred entries in the My Shows list and then have only a few there until such time that grouping is fixed.
> 
> This still makes the tivo MUCH less useful only having a few shows stored locally since they cannot be listed correctly.
> 
> Perhaps if Tivo disabled about 80% of your cable channels you would feel differently?


Unless you were intending to watch 'several hundred' tv shows in the next couple of days I just don't get what you are so upset about.

How many shows do you even watch a day and how difficult would it be for you to initiate new transfers for them?

Incidentally, I discovered you can't delete shows using the web interface but I know that doing it using an iPad is quick and easy.

Another suggestion: reset your TiVo so that all shows are deleted and then just transfer them back as you need them.


----------



## overFEDEXed

innocentfreak said:


> According to the one user, it worked with TiVo Desktop when he deleted and made new folders.


That was me and yes it does work with a new folder.

I dropped 22 movies(80gigs) into a new folder and when I woke up this morning, it was done.This was with TiVo Desktop. Even the names showed up.

Now I have not tried this with .tivo shows yet. I will tonight.


----------



## jcthorne

overFEDEXed said:


> That was me and yes it does work with a new folder.
> 
> I dropped 22 movies(80gigs) into a new folder and when I woke up this morning, it was done. Even the names showed up. Now I have not tried this with .tivo shows yet. I will tonight.


These were mp4 files and they transferred without transcoding?


----------



## jcthorne

button1066 said:


> Unless you were intending to watch 'several hundred' tv shows in the next couple of days I just don't get what you are so upset about.
> 
> How many shows do you even watch a day and how difficult would it be for you to initiate new transfers for them?
> 
> Incidentally, I discovered you can't delete shows using the web interface but I know that doing it using an iPad is quick and easy.
> 
> Another suggestion: reset your TiVo so that all shows are deleted and then just transfer them back as you need them.


Your wife calls you and asked for you to start a show when she wants to watch something? Do you even see how rediculous that sounds? Transferring them when I want to watch them defeats the whole purpose of having a list of shows available to watch, IE the intended purpose of the MyShows list and DVRs in general.


----------



## vurbano

jcthorne said:


> NO it does not. Its broke. That is the point I was trying to make.
> 
> Newly transferred shows do not group or display properly either. ITS BROKE.


Lynch them! ive got the tar, whose got the feathers.


----------



## cherry ghost

jcthorne said:


> Your wife calls you and asked for you to start a show when she wants to watch something? Do you even see how rediculous that sounds? Transferring them when I want to watch them defeats the whole purpose of having a list of shows available to watch, IE the intended purpose of the MyShows list and DVRs in general.


since you didn't answer, I'll ask again

If you highlight a show, no info is shown on the right of the screen? All my ungrouped shows still show info when highlighted.


----------



## button1066

jcthorne said:


> Your wife calls you and asked for you to start a show when she wants to watch something? Do you even see how rediculous that sounds? Transferring them when I want to watch them defeats the whole purpose of having a list of shows available to watch, IE the intended purpose of the MyShows list and DVRs in general.


A DVR is for recording tv. What you are doing is watching mp4 files you presumably download from BitTorrent. Why do you even need a DVR to do that?

Your marital arrangement does sound ridiculous though. I'll grant you that. Maybe you should buy your wife cable so she isn't reliant on the system you've developed.


----------



## overFEDEXed

jcthorne said:


> These were mp4 files and they transferred without transcoding?


Yes, MP4's. When I buy a DVD, I rip it to my computer. I then push them out or pull them to whichever TiVo that I need to.


----------



## jcthorne

cherry ghost said:


> since you didn't answer, I'll ask again
> 
> If you highlight a show, no info is shown on the right of the screen? All my ungrouped shows still show info when highlighted.


Sorry, yes some info shows. Not episode number so you still cannot have more than one episode of a show loaded and know which is first to watch.

I will begin removing most of the content from my Tivos this evening so that at least a managable number of entries in the MyShows list can be looked through one by one.

Sorry if I have gotten worked up over this but it has pretty much disabled our home media system for the moment. What was a VERY nice and well stocked system.


----------



## Ed_Hunt

jcthorne said:


> NO it does not. Its broke. That is the point I was trying to make.
> 
> Newly transferred shows do not group or display properly either. ITS BROKE.


While I am not quite as upset as this person I nonetheless am not at all happy. I too have more than 100 shows I spent some hours downloading converting and tagging to be able to put them on my Tivo via desktop. I finished yesterday, was happy with the result and then deleted everything off my computer. Now to make matters even worse because the shows were downloaded not recorded by Tivo(they are ota-legal)I can't send them back to the computer because Tivo says they are now copy protected.
I understand some of the comments because this person did seem to go a little off I do see why he did. I happen to have the time to redo all this, he doesn't. I am sure that if one of your favorite functions disappeared from the Tivo because of an update you too would be ranting. Try to put yourself in other peoples shoes rather than just denigrating them.


----------



## button1066

overFEDEXed said:


> Yes, MP4's. When I buy a DVD, I rip it to my computer. I then push them out or pull them to whichever TiVo that I need to.


Oh, so the files in question are copies of your DVDs?

In that case, here's a suggestion: when your wife asks you how to watch one of your DVDs tell her to put the disc in your DVD player and watch it that way. Boom. Problem solved until you can delete all the videos off the TiVo and retransfer them.


----------



## jcthorne

button1066 said:


> A DVR is for recording tv. What you are doing is watching mp4 files you presumably download from BitTorrent. Why do you even need a DVR to do that?
> 
> Your marital arrangement does sound ridiculous though. I'll grant you that. Maybe you should buy your wife cable so she isn't reliant on the system you've developed.


I do not use BitTorrent. I do not appreciate your use of the term to degrade my use as some sort of illegal back feed. Its not. I have legal licence to use every video on our system.

I really should not comment on your lack of a marital relationship. Appreciate your reducing a bug in the latest software to a name calling session. Please go away now.


----------



## Ed_Hunt

button1066 said:


> Oh, so the files in question are copies of your DVDs?
> 
> In that case, here's a suggestion: when your wife asks you how to watch one of your DVDs tell her to put the disc in your DVD player and watch it that way. Boom. Problem solved until you can delete all the videos off the TiVo and retransfer them.


My first instinct was to say you are an idiot, aren't you. But then I sat back and said to myself "self, don't bring yourself to his level" so I'm not going to say you're an idiot even though I think it.


----------



## jcthorne

Ed_Hunt said:


> While I am not quite as upset as this person I nonetheless am not at all happy. I too have more than 100 shows I spent some hours downloading converting and tagging to be able to put them on my Tivo via desktop. I finished yesterday, was happy with the result and then deleted everything off my computer. Now to make matters even worse because the shows were downloaded not recorded by Tivo(they are ota-legal)I can't send them back to the computer because Tivo says they are now copy protected.
> I understand some of the comments because this person did seem to go a little off I do see why he did. I happen to have the time to redo all this, he doesn't. I am sure that if one of your favorite functions disappeared from the Tivo because of an update you too would be ranting. Try to put yourself in other peoples shoes rather than just denigrating them.


Thanks, I suppose I am a little more worked up over this than I should be. I have been with Tivo since 2000 and this is the first update in all those years that has totally foiled my use of the system. Eventually a work around will be found I suppose.


----------



## button1066

Ed_Hunt said:


> My first instinct was to say you are an idiot, aren't you. But then I sat back and said to myself "self, don't bring yourself to his level" so I'm not going to say you're an idiot even though I think it.


I'm not the one who started insulting people over a simple software update.


----------



## button1066

jcthorne said:


> I do not use BitTorrent. I do not appreciate your use of the term to degrade my use as some sort of illegal back feed. Its not. I have legal licence to use every video on our system.
> 
> I really should not comment on your lack of a marital relationship. Appreciate your reducing a bug in the latest software to a name calling session. Please go away now.


You get like this with everyone who tries to help you? Wow.

It is just like dealing with children. I imagine you are real fun for customer support people to del with.


----------



## bradleys

overFEDEXed said:


> Yes, MP4's. When I buy a DVD, I rip it to my computer. I then push them out or pull them to whichever TiVo that I need to.


I do the same thing... I like having my entire movie library at my finger tips without having to go searching for it. I generally do not keep them on my TiVo's after watching, but I do keep them on my media server for easy access.

This is why I really wish the new HD functionality had extended to the media shares. 

Pushing media isn't that bad at all, I can queue up several movies before I go to bed and they are ready when I get up.



> Deleting a few shows and re pushing them with full metadata including seriesID does not group them.


I am interested in jcthorne's report that resending a series isn't working for him. I have a few .tivo TV series on my server and I will test this evening. I am going to try both Pull and Push methods to see what works and what does not.

I will report back my results.


----------



## Ed_Hunt

overFEDEXed said:


> That was me and yes it does work with a new folder.
> 
> I dropped 22 movies(80gigs) into a new folder and when I woke up this morning, it was done.This was with TiVo Desktop. Even the names showed up.
> 
> Now I have not tried this with .tivo shows yet. I will tonight.


I tried this with a set of shows this morning, NCIS, I tagged them and sent them to the Tivo and they don't group this is really going to be fun. These same downloads grouped just fine yesterday before the update.


----------



## Gary-B

You have to have a new folder name for the grouping to start working. Had the same problem last night and if I sent shows thru the existing folder (using Tivo Desktop), they showed up as individual shows and not grouped. Had to Add a new folder on computer for grouping to take effect again.


----------



## Ed_Hunt

button1066 said:


> You get like this with everyone who tries to help you? Wow.
> 
> It is just like dealing with children. I imagine you are real fun for customer support people to del with.


I just went back over the thread, at what point was it that you were trying to be helpful, I must have missed that post.


----------



## Ed_Hunt

Gary-B said:


> You have to have a new folder name for the grouping to start working. Had the same problem last night and if I sent shows thru the existing folder (using Tivo Desktop), they showed up as individual shows and not grouped. Had to Add a new folder on computer for grouping to take effect again.


Now thats being helpful, thanks Gary, I will try that now.


----------



## innocentfreak

In the end it is sounding like TiVo Desktop plus works and PyTiVo doesn't for grouping. 

I would say TiVo is handling the metadata differently. One thing I am curious about now is if you MRV a show from one Premiere to another, both running the update, is the metadata intact or is the same info still lost as before? I believe in the past MRV would drop metadata.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne, FYI I have 1 show with "seriesId : show_name" in metadata file that I pushed twice and it did group for me. So it does seem to be grouping correctly for newly pushed shows for me. How are you setting up the grouping for your pushes? (I didn't try using default.txt file in folder)


----------



## button1066

Ed_Hunt said:


> I just went back over the thread, at what point was it that you were trying to be helpful, I must have missed that post.


I told him to delete the shows. The worst I did was laugh about a non issue.

It turns out that the solution is nice and simple and set out above. The level of prissy self importance expended on this is laughable. Sorry but it is.


----------



## button1066

And the conclusion is that it isn't even a TiVo bug. God you couldn't satirize the situation more effectively.


----------



## jtmal0723

I found what could be a bug.... When you utilize the thumbs rating, the length/date/time underneath the show title moves with the show title above it... I have attached an image of the demonstration...


----------



## Ed_Hunt

Gary-B said:


> You have to have a new folder name for the grouping to start working. Had the same problem last night and if I sent shows thru the existing folder (using Tivo Desktop), they showed up as individual shows and not grouped. Had to Add a new folder on computer for grouping to take effect again.


Worked perfectly as you said, Gary. Thanks again for actually being helpful in the situation such as it is.


----------



## Gary-B

button1066 said:


> And the conclusion is that it isn't even a TiVo bug. God you couldn't satirize the situation more effectively.


But it is a Tivo Bug. I had 59 shows under a folder called "To Tivo". After the upgrade, I had 59 shows called "To Tivo". I had already deleted the shows from my computer so resending them from a different folder wasn't an option for me. These shows were all uploaded by using Tivo's "Tivo Desktop". So no way to blame a third party software as being a fault.


----------



## bradleys

Gary-B said:


> But it is a Tivo Bug. I had 59 shows under a folder called "To Tivo". After the upgrade, I had 59 shows called "To Tivo". I had already deleted the shows from my computer so resending them from a different folder wasn't an option for me. These shows were all uploaded by using Tivo's "Tivo Desktop". So no way to blame a third party software as being a fault.


I realize this could be a pretty wonky work around, but what if you were to send them back to your server, put them in a new folder and then push them back to your TiVo?

This is a TiVo bug by the way...


----------



## jrtroo

Well, it is unfortunate that this is happening. It seems a resolution is near at hand. But, just as a reminder, (and correct me if I'm wrong) everyone on this thread signed up for the early release. So, we should not be entirely surprised to be exposed to some odd scenario that would be an uncommon circumstance to most users. 

It happens to early-adopter hobbyists, not that we asked for it, but we are seeing this right out of the box. Those getting it later will have the benefit of all of your hard work, sweat, and tears.


----------



## Ed_Hunt

button1066 said:


> I told him to delete the shows. The worst I did was laugh about a non issue.
> 
> It turns out that the solution is nice and simple and set out above. The level of prissy self importance expended on this is laughable. Sorry but it is.


You just don't seem to get it, it isn't nice and simple, it will be very time consuming. To you it was a trivial problem because it didn't affect you. to those of us it did and does effect it isn't quite so trivial. The self importance seems to emanate from you, "if it doesn' affect me, it just doesn't matter."


----------



## button1066

Gary-B said:


> But it is a Tivo Bug. I had 59 shows under a folder called "To Tivo". After the upgrade, I had 59 shows called "To Tivo". I had already deleted the shows from my computer so resending them from a different folder wasn't an option for me. These shows were all uploaded by using Tivo's "Tivo Desktop". So no way to blame a third party software as being a fault.


Were the shows transferred using software other than TiVo desktop? If you pulled the shows from your pc to TiVo via the TiVo ui and TiVo desktop I think they would be ok if I am reading comments in this thread correctly.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> jcthorne, FYI I have 1 show with "seriesId : show_name" in metadata file that I pushed twice and it did group for me. So it does seem to be grouping correctly for newly pushed shows for me. How are you setting up the grouping for your pushes? (I didn't try using default.txt file in folder)


I tried pushing 3 episodes of 24 season 6. I am using filename.txt associated with each file pushed. Mine contained:

seriesId : SH446604

as obtained by metagenerator from theTVDB

Do I understand you used

seriesId : NCIS

and it worked? The same episode twice or two episodes of the same series?


----------



## button1066

Ed_Hunt said:


> You just don't seem to get it, it isn't nice and simple, it will be very time consuming. To you it was a trivial problem because it didn't affect you. to those of us it did and does effect it isn't quite so trivial. The self importance seems to emanate from you, "if it doesn' affect me, it just doesn't matter."


I didn't start the thread. I think the resolution for some people will be tedious but it is not tivos fault.


----------



## Ed_Hunt

bradleys said:


> I realize this could be a pretty wonky work around, but what if you were to send them back to your server, put them in a new folder and then push them back to your TiVo?
> 
> This is a TiVo bug by the way...


The problem I have is the Tivo has copy protected the shows so I can't send them back. Anyone know a way around this. They are all ota shows, so they are legal to transfer as far as I know.


----------



## innocentfreak

Gary-B said:


> But it is a Tivo Bug. I had 59 shows under a folder called "To Tivo". After the upgrade, I had 59 shows called "To Tivo". I had already deleted the shows from my computer so resending them from a different folder wasn't an option for me. These shows were all uploaded by using Tivo's "Tivo Desktop". So no way to blame a third party software as being a fault.


It could also be a necessary change that unfortunately affected transferred recordings.


----------



## bradleys

Ed_Hunt said:


> The problem I have is the Tivo has copy protected the shows so I can't send them back. Anyone know a way around this. They are all ota shows, so they are legal to transfer as far as I know.


Yeah, I was worried about that...

I knew that happend with my MPEG2 movies, but I was not sure if it was the same for .tivo files - apparently, if you pull a video from your server it is not copy protected, if you push a video from the server to your TiVo it is.

Have you checked the trash on your computer to see if you can recovery the origional files?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> I tried pushing 3 episodes of 24 season 6. I am using filename.txt associated with each file pushed. Mine contained:
> 
> seriesId : SH446604
> 
> as obtained by metagenerator from theTVDB
> 
> Do I understand you used
> 
> seriesId : NCIS
> 
> and it worked?


 I don't have the metadata file available right now but yes, I just used a bogus string for seriesId (I think I used show name or file name). I think in the past using any string as long as it's unique to the show series you want to group was all that was necessary.
Perhaps as a test replace SH446604 with something else unique and try pushing same show twice again just to see what happens. Technically the way you have it should group but perhaps during the database update shows with existing seriesId got screwed up so you have to use new, unique ones. Don't know the exact nature of the bug yet.


----------



## Ed_Hunt

jcthorne said:


> I tried pushing 3 episodes of 24 season 6. I am using filename.txt associated with each file pushed. Mine contained:
> 
> seriesId : SH446604
> 
> as obtained by metagenerator from theTVDB
> 
> Do I understand you used
> 
> seriesId : NCIS
> 
> and it worked? The same episode twice or two episodes of the same series?


I use MetaX and it used NCIS in the field. As I understand you can use anything in the ID field as long as it stays the same for each episode.


----------



## Gary-B

button1066 said:


> Were the shows transferred using software other than TiVo desktop? If you pulled the shows from your pc to TiVo via the TiVo ui and TiVo desktop I think they would be ok if I am reading comments in this thread correctly.


They were pushed to the Tivo using Tivo Desktop. So you would think the software update wouldn't mess things up. If I used a 3rd party software, I wouldn't have been so upset.


----------



## jrtroo

bradleys said:


> I realize this could be a pretty wonky work around, but what if you were to send them back to your server, put them in a new folder and then push them back to your TiVo?
> 
> This is a TiVo bug by the way...


I believe that this is the same suggestion that Margret has as well from her twitter feed. Unfortunately, if you have pushed (or is it pulled?) the show the tivo marks it so it cannot be transferred back to a pc.


----------



## overFEDEXed

button1066 said:


> Oh, so the files in question are copies of your DVDs?
> 
> In that case, here's a suggestion: when your wife asks you how to watch one of your DVDs tell her to put the disc in your DVD player and watch it that way. Boom. Problem solved until you can delete all the videos off the TiVo and retransfer them.


What's a DVD player? Just kidding.
I have one built into my TiVo Toshiba Media box.

My transfer situation is solved. I'll just throw my stuff into another folder like I did last night.

At one time though, I had a dozen or so custom folders. I would pull video off the TiVo, remove commercials, then push them back using custom TiVo folders.

My wife is a CPA so she likes everything organized. Even on the TiVo.


----------



## reneg

Gary-B said:


> You have to have a new folder name for the grouping to start working. Had the same problem last night and if I sent shows thru the existing folder (using Tivo Desktop), they showed up as individual shows and not grouped. Had to Add a new folder on computer for grouping to take effect again.


I recall that I once had grouping issues and had to not only delete the ungrouped shows, but I also had to delete the shows from the recently deleted folder. Once I did that, I could reuse the previous folder name.


----------



## morac

Is this thread just about grouping? If so the title should be changed. 

If not, I noticed that the in the History List there are a lot of items that are labeled as "conflicts" which are not. The reason given for not recording was that the program was no longer in the guided data. That differs from the reason that Margret gave in the other thread of "couldn't record because all of the tuners were busy".


----------



## jtag48

All of my previously "grouped" pytivo pushed videos were no longer grouped after the update. I deleted all of these individual videos off of the TiVo (XL4) and tried to re-push some to see if they would group correctly. They did not. I used the same metadata text file that worked without issue, i.e grouping worked correctly, before the Fall update. Previously, I used "seriesID : SHxxxxxx". When I changed the upper case D to a lowercase d so that I had "seriesId : SHxxxxxx" the videos started grouping correctly.

Example of Metadata file that worked fine before the Fall update but resulted in no grouping after the update:

title : TV Series
seriesTitle : TV Series
episodeNumber : 1
isEpisode : true
seriesID : SH999902
episodeTitle : Episode 1
description : (2012) TV Series description. (HD)
tvRating : x4

Example of metadata file that resulted in correct grouping after the Fall update:

title : TV Series
seriesTitle : TV Series
episodeNumber : 1
isEpisode : true
seriesId : SH999902
episodeTitle : Episode 1
description : (2012) TV Series description. (HD)
tvRating : x4

Note: The only change is the uppercase D to a lowercase d in SeriesId. I do not understand why such a small change corrects the situation when it did not matter before.


----------



## aimshaman

I was checking out my season passes this morning, decided to change one of my top 10 to a 99 using number grid to the left of the season passes and it randomly shuffled all of my season passes.


----------



## jeff92k7

I feel like throwing in a few comments to this thread. I would probably have the same issue with pushed shows now if I hadn't changed the way I do my home media a few months ago. 

I used to push everything to the TiVo but I found that was a huge hassle for a couple of reasons. One: I had to manually push my MP4 files. It wasn't simple for the wife, so I had to come up with a different method. Two: I have had a hard drive fail in one of my TiVos before. So putting everything onto a single TiVo with no backups is a no-go for me.

What we did was get an Apple TV. I then loaded all my MP4 movies (copies of legally purchased DVD movies that we still have in a closet) into iTunes on my home server. My home server runs a RAID 5 disk array for fault tolerance and I also make periodic backups of everything on my server. I also occaisionally download shows from the TiVo, convert them with kmttg and load them into iTunes for archival stuff that I want to keep. This benefits us in the two ways that were problems above. It makes it INCREDIBLY easy for the wife or kids to play a movie...just turn on the Apple TV, browse to the home server and click on the movie or TV show they want. Secondly, it requires no further action on my part after they're loaded into iTunes. No more manual pushes when I want to watch a movie. No more filled up TiVo drives requiring me to manually prune content to have enough space to record new shows. If a single disk fails in a TiVo, or computer, then I just replace it and move on with my life. No more hours trying to recover content and being upset about what I lost on the TiVo.

I realize that my solution won't work for everyone, and granted, this solution required spending some money, but the one time cost of $99 for the Apple TV has more than paid for itself in the hours of my life that I got back by not having to manually deal with TiVo content all the time. I don't have to worry when TiVo pushes out updates. I would recommend at least looking into something similar for anyone who likes to archive their DVDs or TV shows as MP4 files.

I still love my TiVo. I still think it's the best DVR system available. But it's just not the one box solution that they wanted it to be. Combining my TiVo with an Apple TV (and home server) works for my needs. Now I just wish that the Apple TV could stream content directly from my TiVos...


----------



## jrtroo

sorry to continue this off-topic bit. pytivo on my WHS so my family can pull from folders/subfolders has a high WAF, just like pulling from our other tivo. No apple and no need to even switch inputs.


----------



## jeff92k7

jrtroo said:


> sorry to continue this off-topic bit. pytivo on my WHS so my family can pull from folders/subfolders has a high WAF, just like pulling from our other tivo. No apple and no need to even switch inputs.


Yeah, we tried that and it worked great for TV shows copied from the TiVo and stored on the computer, but I never could get all my DVDs to work right by just doing Mpeg2 rips. I had a bunch of movies with angle changes that would cut out audio, or the video would jump around each time an angle changed. I still have that set up for some TV shows, but found that converting DVDs to MP4 works way better (for us). If it weren't for the DVD movies, then we'd probably just have kmttg/pyTivo alone and stay with the MPEG2 recordings from the TiVo.


----------



## jrtroo

AH. You just needed the right handbrake settings. Mine can serve to tivo and for loading to my xoom.


----------



## unitron

Gary-B said:


> They were pushed to the Tivo using Tivo Desktop. So you would think the software update wouldn't mess things up. If I used a 3rd party software, I wouldn't have been so upset.


How does one push shows to a TiVo with Desktop?

I thought you had to pull shows from a TiVo with Desktop and then pull them from Desktop with a TiVo?


----------



## innocentfreak

unitron said:


> How does one push shows to a TiVo with Desktop?
> 
> I thought you had to pull shows from a TiVo with Desktop and then pull them from Desktop with a TiVo?


I thought with TiVo Desktop Plus you could push when you were physically at the computer but I might be wrong.


----------



## Ed_Hunt

You go to share music Photos and Video on Tivo Desktop. Then click on video then add video and follow from there. The problem I find with using desktop is you have to push a folder not just a show, so if you have several shows in a folder you have to publish them all.


----------



## Gary-B

unitron said:


> How does one push shows to a TiVo with Desktop?
> 
> I thought you had to pull shows from a TiVo with Desktop and then pull them from Desktop with a TiVo?


With Tivo Desktop Plus, you just have a folder on your computer that you share video with the Tivo or Tivos. Anytime I download something I want to watch on TV and not the computer, I'll just drop the file in the folder and it'll get transfered to the Tivo to watch later. I usually make sure they get transfered to the Tivo then delete them from the compter. After this, guess I'll wait to delete them after I watch them.


----------



## unitron

What if you have several TiVos and at least 2 computers actively running TD (non Plus) and another with it installed.

How do the shows know which TiVo to go to?


----------



## mikeyts

Conflict highlighting in the To Do List doesn't seem to work. I have Season Passes set up on my 2-tuner Premiere for _Grimm_, _CSI: NY_ and _Fringe_, all of which air at 9 PM. _Grimm_ is the lowest priority one and does not get record. If I look at To Do and press the C button it tells me that there are no conflicts.

It also is noticeably sluggish; it was pretty snappy before the update.


----------



## morac

Just ran into a issue where when I got to the end of a recording where instead of getting the keep/delete prompt, I was dumped to live TV with a black screen. I had a buffer which I could rewind into, but when I went to the end is was just black. Switching tuners, the other tuners were fine. To get the one black screen tuner working, I had to change the channel. When I went back to the original channel, what was airing didn't match what was in the original buffer before changing channels.


----------



## Gary-B

unitron said:


> What if you have several TiVos and at least 2 computers actively running TD (non Plus) and another with it installed.
> 
> How do the shows know which TiVo to go to?


I have 4 Tivos which I share video with. When you set up Tivo Desktop Plus, you tell it which tivo (2 or 3 even) you want that folder (on computer) to push shows to. Don't know about multiple computer, I guess you could create a share dir and thru your network, drop shows onto the folders that you are sharing with the Tivos. 
I have 1 folder for my Office, another for my Wifes Tivo, one for Moms tivo and one for the Media Room.


----------



## steve614

Ed_Hunt said:


> Try to put yourself in other peoples shoes rather than just *denigrating* them.


----------



## button1066

steve614 said:


>


Presumably it's a message to people to stop denigrating TiVo without at least checking their own setup. I agree with it.

A little knowledge can do a lot of damage in the hands of an otherwise ignorant person apparently.


----------



## jcthorne

reneg said:


> I recall that I once had grouping issues and had to not only delete the ungrouped shows, but I also had to delete the shows from the recently deleted folder. Once I did that, I could reuse the previous folder name.


Just tried that and it was no help. Was worth a try though. Thanks for the suggestion. At least you were trying to be helpful unlike other 'come latelys' in this thread.


----------



## cherry ghost

mikeyts said:


> Conflict highlighting in the To Do List doesn't seem to work. I have Season Passes set up on my 2-tuner Premiere for _Grimm_, _CSI: NY_ and _Fringe_, all of which air at 9 PM. _Grimm_ is the lowest priority one and does not get record. If I look at To Do and press the C button it tells me that there are no conflicts.
> 
> It also is noticeably sluggish; it was pretty snappy before the update.


are you sure you're on the correct "C" screen? There are four of them

* will record & conflicts  includes all shows that will record in the next two weeks AND any shows that wont record because all of the tuners are busy recording other shows at that time (indicated by a red X)
* conflicts - all shows that cant be recorded because all of the tuners are busy at that time
* will record  only includes shows that will record
* all  all individual recordings, WishList matches, and Season Pass shows; including those that wont record because they are duplicates, not new, or have reached your keep at most setting


----------



## mikeyts

cherry ghost said:


> are you sure you're on the correct "C" screen? There are four of them


I didn't realize that there were four screens--thanks. I don't think that it mattered--I went to the first one after the initial default and it explicitly told me that there were no conflicts, which was wrong. I'd just finished getting the update applied and I think that it was still working on its databases. Now it shows the conflicts.


----------



## crxssi

morac said:


> Is this thread just about grouping? If so the title should be changed. .


+1 !!!!!!!!!!!!

You scare me sometimes.... I almost posted exactly that, several times, and refrained.


----------



## innocentfreak

crxssi said:


> +1 !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You scare me sometimes.... I almost posted exactly that, several times, and refrained.


Thinking maybe we are better off at this point if you start an unofficial thread like usual.


----------



## wmcbrine

compnurd said:


> Folks who had only normal recordings on there dont appear to have any issues


I did. Only one group came ungrouped, and the recordings may or may not have been transferred from another TiVo, but definitely neither pyTivo nor TiVo Desktop had been involved. The only notable thing is that they were (are) the oldest recordings on the box, dating back a few years.



innocentfreak said:


> In the end it is sounding like TiVo Desktop plus works and PyTiVo doesn't for grouping.


Incorrect. Existing pushes from both got ungrouped, and would not regroup on fresh transfers. People have fixed the problem by creating a new folder in TD, or by changing the seriesId in pyTivo. These are equivalent operations.



jtag48 said:


> Previously, I used "seriesID : SHxxxxxx". When I changed the upper case D to a lowercase d so that I had "seriesId : SHxxxxxx" the videos started grouping correctly.


"seriesID" has never been the correct form. It's simply ignored by pyTivo. What happened is that, on a push, pyTivo was grouping based on your seriesTitle instead. Then, when you changed it to "seriesId", it started using that -- generating the new seriesId on the TiVo that others have indicated is needed to get grouping working.

Let me step back a bit... in the push system, we pass a "source" ID -- an arbitrary text string -- to the TiVo "mind" server, which uses it to generate a unique seriesId for the TiVo. Unlike in the pull system, we can't set this seriesId directly. Anyway, to set the source ID, pyTivo first looks for a seriesId, and if not found, falls back to the seriesTitle, and finally the title (or filename if even the title isn't set).

Pulls, on the other hand, have historically only grouped on the basis of _valid_ seriesId's, which we can't generate or cause to be generated. (This has changed in some recent versions of the Premiere software, where invalid seriesId's are allowed.)


----------



## innocentfreak

wmcbrine said:


> Incorrect. Existing pushes from both got ungrouped, and would not regroup on fresh transfers. People have fixed the problem by creating a new folder in TD, or by changing the seriesId in pyTivo. These are equivalent operations.


I was talking about new pushes. At the time only people who created new folders and pushed with TiVo Desktop Plus were reporting success.

At the time jcthorne was still reporting it broken when it came to new pushes.


----------



## lrhorer

What is the version number of the fall update?


----------



## mikeyts

lrhorer said:


> What is the version number of the fall update?


20.2.2

It came with a big message running down the new features. (Actually, there's a more complete rundown in the blog).


----------



## lrhorer

button1066 said:


> I'm not the one who started insulting people over a simple software update.


Oh, yes you were:



button1066 said:


> A DVR is for recording tv. What you are doing is watching mp4 files you presumably download from BitTorrent.


At best this is foolish, since many of us do not use BT at all, but do recode all our videos on our servers to h.264/MP4, because it saves anywhere from 30% to 50% on disk space, and because h.264 files transfer between 2 and 5 times faster to the TiVo than the exact same content coded as MPEG-II.

At worst it borders on insulting because it very nearly insinuates all of us who have large libraries of .mp4 videos may be downloading them illegally. I never employ BT at all, but all of my videos transferred from the TiVo in the last 18 months (plus many others), all of the videos I have created myself, and all of my BluRay rips are h.264/MP4. That's 921 videos and counting.



button1066 said:


> Why do you even need a DVR to do that?


A DVR is not necessarily the point. The point for many of us is having a single, effective, fast device with an integrated interface for all media.



button1066 said:


> Your marital arrangement does sound ridiculous though. I'll grant you that.


That is downright insulting, absolutely uncalled for, and unacceptable behavior. You most definitely owe him an apology.


----------



## lrhorer

mikeyts said:


> 20.2.2


OK, I have a CATV leased Premiere. It's sitting at 20.2.1.


----------



## lrhorer

button1066 said:


> Oh, so the files in question are copies of your DVDs?
> 
> In that case, here's a suggestion: when your wife asks you how to watch one of your DVDs tell her to put the disc in your DVD player and watch it that way. Boom. Problem solved


Not even a little bit. I don't know about jcthorne, but I don't have any set top BluRay players, and only one DVD player. I have 5 TVs, 4 with TiVos. The DVD player is a 300 Disc carousel, and it is far too much trouble to fire it up and try to find a DVD using its achingly slow interface. Removing a DVD from it and shuffling it around to one of the other TVs (even if they had DVD players) is out of the question when I can select the DVD from the very same interface I use for all videos and play it in a small fraction of the time it would take me to load it on the carousel, let alone walk it over to one of the other rooms.

The server that houses the DluRay burner does not even have a display and certainly is not attached to any TV.


----------



## jcthorne

lrhorer said:


> Not even a little bit. I don't know about jcthorne, but I don't have any set top BluRay players, and only one DVD player. I have 5 TVs, 4 with TiVos. The DVD player is a 300 Disc carousel, and it is far too much trouble to fire it up and try to find a DVD using its achingly slow interface. Removing a DVD from it and shuffling it around to one of the other TVs (even if they had DVD players) is out of the question when I can select the DVD from the very same interface I use for all videos and play it in a small fraction of the time it would take me to load it on the carousel, let alone walk it over to one of the other rooms.
> 
> The server that houses the DluRay burner does not even have a display and certainly is not attached to any TV.


I am in nearly the same setup. No optical media player in the Home Theater system at all. My only optical media readers are on my laptop or a portable I sometimes connect to my server if I have a large quantity I wish to process.

I also have multiple displays throughout the home, all use the same user interface and access the same large base of media including video, music and photos.

Tivo ceased being 'just' a DVR long ago. Its a whole home media system and just because some folks choose to ignore its media integration capabilities in favor of a mulit device, multi interface patchwork arrangement does not make the functions any less a core part of the Tivo's functionality.

lrhorer, thanks for the support even if I did make a bigger deal out of it than necessary.


----------



## mrschimpf

Love it so far, though I have noticed a bug; downloaded podcasts and web video no longer are grouped in folders (still show up foldered in KMTTG though when I view my setup on the PC), so now they all show up individually in My Shows no matter what sort type is used. Probably something to be fixed quickly.


----------



## jcthorne

mrschimpf said:


> Love it so far, though I have noticed a bug; downloaded podcasts and web video no longer are grouped in folders (still show up foldered in KMTTG though when I view my setup on the PC), so now they all show up individually in My Shows no matter what sort type is used. Probably something to be fixed quickly.


Exact same issue that has been discussed for 3 pages.....


----------



## aaronwt

SO are people able to play Dolby TrueHD and DTS-MA from their BD rips on the TiVo? I use several media players for my BD rips, but I only rip to an ISO which the TiVos can't play.


----------



## compnurd

The only problem I am having is previously when shutting off my TV(HDMI) it would also shut off the optical on the Tivo going to my surround. Now it does not do that Sound keeps playing


----------



## button1066

lrhorer said:


> Not even a little bit. I don't know about jcthorne, but I don't have any set top BluRay players, and only one DVD player. I have 5 TVs, 4 with TiVos. The DVD player is a 300 Disc carousel, and it is far too much trouble to fire it up and try to find a DVD using its achingly slow interface. Removing a DVD from it and shuffling it around to one of the other TVs (even if they had DVD players) is out of the question when I can select the DVD from the very same interface I use for all videos and play it in a small fraction of the time it would take me to load it on the carousel, let alone walk it over to one of the other rooms.
> 
> The server that houses the DluRay burner does not even have a display and certainly is not attached to any TV.


I was talking to a different person and don't know whether to be flattered or alarmed by your posts. What motivates you to overshare personal info like this by the way? I know it's your hobby but you can't assume everyone has the same amount of spare time to devote to what looks like a comically over engineered solution. We have jobs, families, etc. It's not clever use of time to rip hundreds of DVDs.

As for the 'achingly slow' search time of your DVD carousel, is it not even more achingly slow and pointless to rip several years worth of movie viewing consisting of 100s of DVDs you will never watch?

The start of this thread was for a spiteful rant by someone who probably has the same compulsion for wasting time as you. The lesson to learn is that your life would be easier if you do things normally and there is not reason to blame TiVo for self inflicted unnecessary problems.


----------



## jcthorne

aaronwt said:


> SO are people able to play Dolby TrueHD and DTS-MA from their BD rips on the TiVo? I use several media players for my BD rips, but I only rip to an ISO which the TiVos can't play.


No, still a shortcomming of Tivo. For me, DD5.1 at 640kbps is 'good enough' vs having to deal with physical media. Would be a real nice upgrade though in Series 5.


----------



## bradleys

jcthorne said:


> I am in nearly the same setup. No optical media player in the Home Theater system at all. My only optical media readers are on my laptop or a portable I sometimes connect to my server if I have a large quantity I wish to process.
> 
> I also have multiple displays throughout the home, all use the same user interface and access the same large base of media including video, music and photos.
> 
> Tivo ceased being 'just' a DVR long ago. Its a whole home media system and just because some folks choose to ignore its media integration capabilities in favor of a mulit device, multi interface patchwork arrangement does not make the functions any less a core part of the Tivo's functionality.
> 
> lrhorer, thanks for the support even if I did make a bigger deal out of it than necessary.


Yep, I am the same way as well... I don't use physical media at all, when I purchase new content - I immediately rip it to the server...

I don't move the movie until I am ready to watch it, and the TiVo works great for that - but I would really love the new HD Screens pointing to my video share!!!


----------



## Ed_Hunt

button1066 said:


> I was talking to a different person and don't know whether to be flattered or alarmed by your posts. What motivates you to overshare personal info like this by the way? I know it's your hobby but you can't assume everyone has the same amount of spare time to devote to what looks like a comically over engineered solution. We have jobs, families, etc. It's not clever use of time to rip hundreds of DVDs.
> 
> As for the 'achingly slow' search time of your DVD carousel, is it not even more achingly slow and pointless to rip several years worth of movie viewing consisting of 100s of DVDs you will never watch?
> 
> The start of this thread was for a spiteful rant by someone who probably has the same compulsion for wasting time as you. The lesson to learn is that your life would be easier if you do things normally and there is not reason to blame TiVo for self inflicted unnecessary problems.


Just digging deeper and deeper, you really should stop while you are way behind.


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> Thinking maybe we are better off at this point if you start an unofficial thread like usual.


I have been debating it. It is a lot of work, and I am a pretty lazy person when at home...


----------



## unitron

crxssi said:


> I have been debating it. It is a lot of work, and I am a pretty lazy person when at home...


Well if you can't take the time and trouble to be consistently lazy all the time...


----------



## morac

morac said:


> Just ran into a issue where when I got to the end of a recording where instead of getting the keep/delete prompt, I was dumped to live TV with a black screen. I had a buffer which I could rewind into, but when I went to the end is was just black. Switching tuners, the other tuners were fine. To get the one black screen tuner working, I had to change the channel. When I went back to the original channel, what was airing didn't match what was in the original buffer before changing channels.


This just happened again. I dropped to live TV while playing a recording and got a black screen. Rewinding still kept displaying a black screen. Jumping to the beginning of the buffer showed some random previous recording or something (it wasn't the program airing). This persisted when fast forwarding all the way to the end of the buffer at which the video switched back to a black screen. Again the fix is to change channels. This is just like the old dead tuner bug except it's fixed by changing channels instead of requiring a restart.


----------



## Kerwin51580

I was streaming Face Off on Syfy to our bedroom TiVo about 20 minutes into it recording on our living room TiVo. The moment it finished recording in the living room, I got a blank screen and a message saying "Lost connection to TiVo" or something to that effect. I went back to TiVo central and it could still see the living room TiVo. However, it lost my place in the show and I have to skip ahead.


----------



## moyekj

Kerwin51580 said:


> I was streaming Face Off on Syfy to our bedroom TiVo about 20 minutes into it recording on our living room TiVo. The moment it finished recording in the living room, I got a blank screen and a message saying "Lost connection to TiVo" or something to that effect. I went back to TiVo central and it could still see the living room TiVo. However, it lost my place in the show and I have to skip ahead.


 Was it a V87 error code? I've seen a couple of those during MRS and in one case lost the pause point just like you reported. (I have hard wired network and hardly ever had MRS interruptions before this update).


----------



## Jonathan_S

bradleys said:


> Maybe I should have said test case and not use case...
> 
> It is obvious that it was missed in testing. They made some changes in the database and for some reason the update did not manage all of the existing metadata properly...
> 
> We know that the metadata is all still relevant and exists because it works fine with future moves. If they would have tested this against a pushed series, they would have seen the bug and the data would have been handled properly.


I saw a similar ungrouping bug with some (but not all) of shows that were pulled directly from another TiVo (my old TiVo HD when I was upgrading to my Elite).

4 examples of series that should have remained grouped (each had been grouped prior to the update)
1 did group
-- Merlin
3 did not 
-- Firefly (from science channel reruns a couple years ago)
-- Alice (from the SciFi channel '09)
-- Torchwood: Miracle Day

I originally wondered if it might be related to whether they were in the guide data during the update. But both 'Merlin' and 'Torchwood:Miracle Day' had upcomming episodes in the guide at the time (while the other two didn't), so that doesn't seem to be it... 

Oddly the update also _fixed_ one mis-grouping, for The Walking Dead, where all the current season was being grouped independantly from the group for the previous season. After the update this was merged into a single group.


----------



## saeba

moyekj said:


> Was it a V87 error code? I've seen a couple of those during MRS and in one case lost the pause point just like you reported. (I have hard wired network and hardly ever had MRS interruptions before this update).


I just recently got an XL4 and started using MRS... so not a lot of experience prior to the Fall update.... But I never had issues in that limited time and now I'm getting V87 errors pretty much whenever I use MRS. Very annoying!


----------



## compnurd

saeba said:


> I just recently got an XL4 and started using MRS... so not a lot of experience prior to the Fall update.... But I never had issues in that limited time and now I'm getting V87 errors pretty much whenever I use MRS. Very annoying!


it seems to happen on boxes connected other than MOCA or LAN


----------



## moyekj

saeba said:


> I just recently got an XL4 and started using MRS... so not a lot of experience prior to the Fall update.... But I never had issues in that limited time and now I'm getting V87 errors pretty much whenever I use MRS. Very annoying!


 My network is wired ethernet and MoCA and I'm getting these errors, so it's not due to wireless. What's more annoying is part of error message says this:
"For more info visit tivo.com/errors/v87"
And of course that URL does not exist...


----------



## saeba

moyekj said:


> My network is wired ethernet and MoCA and I'm getting these errors, so it's not due to wireless. What's more annoying is part of error message says this:
> "For more info visit tivo.com/errors/v87"
> And of course that URL does not exist...


I have a wireless bridge in between the two tivo's... but it's running wireless-AC at wired speeds. So I agree... I don't think it's due to the connection.


----------



## ellinj

Is it just me or has the menu sound changed? its got the boop and a click now.


----------



## plazman30

jcthorne said:


> NO it does not. Its broke. That is the point I was trying to make.
> 
> Newly transferred shows do not group or display properly either. ITS BROKE.


Ok, I know I am way late to this conversation (just got power back from the storm), but pushed shows NEVER grouped with existing recorded content. Only PULLED shows grouped with existing content. This has always been true for pyTivo. It's a limitation of the push technology.


----------



## plazman30

Another observation. Anyone else find the UI to be slower than before the update? I'll let it cook for a few days and see if it speeds up. If the database was updated, perhaps it's still converting and needs time to finish. I just got the update a few hours ago when power came back.

Damn hurricane!


----------



## mattack

Gary-B said:


> But it is a Tivo Bug. I had 59 shows under a folder called "To Tivo". After the upgrade, I had 59 shows called "To Tivo". I had already deleted the shows from my computer so resending them from a different folder wasn't an option for me. These shows were all uploaded by using Tivo's "Tivo Desktop". So no way to blame a third party software as being a fault.


But "Tivo Desktop" is only GUARANTEED to work with shows that WERE DOWNLOADED FROM A TIVO IN THE FIRST PLACE, correct?

If that is true, and IF you are using things that WEREN'T downloaded from a TiVo, then I think you ran into a bug, but not necessarily one that they even need to fix.

If you DID download them from a TiVo, then I think you should report this to TiVo.. Even if you didn't, you should report it to Tivo. There's even an email address in one of the recent notes we got about the update.


----------



## mikeyts

plazman30 said:


> Another observation. Anyone else find the UI to be slower than before the update? I'll let it cook for a few days and see if it speeds up. If the database was updated, perhaps it's still converting and needs time to finish.


It was sluggish at first for me as well and now its back to its old level of responsiveness. It also didn't report some existing recording conflicts at first which it now does; I attribute this to it's working on its database for a long time after I first booted the update.


----------



## mattack

Gary-B said:


> They were pushed to the Tivo using Tivo Desktop. So you would think the software update wouldn't mess things up. If I used a 3rd party software, I wouldn't have been so upset.


No, not the software you put them ON the Tivo.. The software that you used to get them FROM a tivo.


----------



## wmcbrine

mattack said:


> But "Tivo Desktop" is only GUARANTEED to work with shows that WERE DOWNLOADED FROM A TIVO IN THE FIRST PLACE, correct?


Where do you get that?


----------



## bigguy126

Since the fall update, my abc affiliate hd channel is coming in with the wrong audio feed. When I press info and select the audio, it says "spanish" and it is the only one available. The spoken words are in english but it is causing lip sync issues. Seems to be the only channel it is happening on. I have a tivohd upstairs and it shows - english dolby and spanish dolby for the same channel. So, I know it is not a source issue. It only started since the fall update. I swapped cable cards and it did not fix it. Seems to be a software problem. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## ADG

Noticed a minor issue on my Elite after the Fall Update. I am unable to enable the shortcut to enable the fourth press of fast forward (SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-8-8-SELECT). And when I re-enabled the clock (SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT) it took me several attempts before it "took". Again, not a major issue but something I thought I'd mention.


----------



## ADG

Well, after several tries it's now working. Seems you now have to enter everything very quickly - or at least I did.


----------



## tatergator1

I just wanted add another data point regarding the ungrouping problem many have reported with Tivo Desktop or pyTivo. I have a Premiere and an old Series 2 DT lifetime in the bedroom I still use to record programs on the analog channels TWC still provides.

I've got the Fall update and just went to use MRV from Premiere and found that all shows on my Series 2 DT are ungrouped in the Now Playing List. This is of course the SD Now Playing list since I'm accessing a Series 2 DT. This would seem to further solidify this problem as a bug involving whatever changes were made to the Premiere's database. Also, the ungrouped shows display the incorrect icon in the Now Playing list. For example, "Keep Until Delete" shows display the yellow circle, exclamation point, instead of the green circle. "Will be Deleted Soon" shows display the Tivo Suggestions icon as opposed to the yellow circle. All information is correctly displayed in each individual show's information.


----------



## wmcbrine

tatergator1 said:


> I've got the Fall update and just went to use MRV from Premiere and found that all shows on my Series 2 DT are ungrouped in the Now Playing List. This is of course the SD Now Playing list since I'm accessing a Series 2 DT.


That's unrelated. Press "2".


----------



## plazman30

If you leave the TiVO up and running for a few days, do the shows possibly magically regroup? If it's churning away on a database upgrade, perhaps you might want your TiVo to cook for a week, reboot it, and see what happens.


----------



## mattack

wmcbrine said:


> Where do you get that?


Did they ever say otherwise?


----------



## leiff

I hope TiVo fixes new bug that won't allow you to delete group while playing something from within the group. How to contact TiVo for this?


----------



## dianebrat

leiff said:


> I hope TiVo fixes new bug that won't allow you to delete group while playing something from within the group. How to contact TiVo for this?


I find that to be a weird thing to consider a bug, I would think that you should not be able to delete a group where you're currently playing an item and it's currently "in use" and if you were able to do that before, that would have been the bug IMO.


----------



## morac

dianebrat said:


> I find that to be a weird thing to consider a bug, I would think that you should not be able to delete a group where you're currently playing an item and it's currently "in use" and if you were able to do that before, that would have been the bug IMO.


Since there's no way to stop a recording (other than going to Live TV), TiVo has to allow you to be able to delete currently playing programs.

Also when you play a group and get to the end, it "hangs" on the last recording in the group (i.e. it doesn't go back to Live TV) when returning you to the My Shows list. So technically it's still playing the group, even though it's finished.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I like like the ToDo list Show ( will record & Conflicts) but I dislike how it shows a show as a conflict even tho it's already been recorded or is scheduled to record
Example Dexter: I am recording at 11 PM tomorrow night, but it shows up quite a few times during the week as a conflict.


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I like like the ToDo list Show ( will record & Conflicts) but I dislike how it shows a show as a conflict even tho it's already been recorded or is scheduled to record
> Example Dexter: I am recording at 11 PM tomorrow night, but it shows up quite a few times during the week as a conflict.


 There are bugs no doubt. I have cases for NBA team ARWL where there is a conflict due to lack of tuners at a particular time slot that is not reflected in ToDo list as a conflict. The only reason I can think why is perhaps there is another airing later in the day showing a replay of the game that will record. But still I'd like to know about conflicts in the original (first run) time slot. I can see such conflicts using kmttg Won't Record function so not sure why TiVo doesn't list it as a conflict.


----------



## mikeyts

morac said:


> Since there's no way to stop a recording (other than going to Live TV), TiVo has to allow you to be able to delete currently playing programs.


I stop them the same way I always did on the S3; select the in-progress recording in the My Recordings list and hit CLEAR. The Premiere asks whether you want to just stop or stop and delete the partial recording; the S3 just asks you to confirm that you want to stop recording. There's a discrete STOP remote command that doesn't seem to be on any of the remotes that also works.


----------



## mikeyts

moyekj said:


> I have cases for NBA team ARWL where there is a conflict due to lack of tuners at a particular time slot that is not reflected in ToDo list as a conflict. The only reason I can think why is perhaps there is another airing later in the day showing a replay of the game that will record. But still I'd like to know about conflicts in the original (first run) time slot.


I'm seeing conflicts like that. There's a program on Lifetime that I record on Thursdays that's conflicted this next week which will automatically be recorded later, but the first airing is still marked as a conflict in the To Do list. I kind of wish that there was a special marking for that case--maybe a yellow X for "will record later airing".


----------



## moyekj

mikeyts said:


> I'm seeing conflicts like that. There's a program on Lifetime that I record on Thursdays that's conflicted this next week which will automatically be recorded later, but the first airing is still marked as a conflict in the To Do list. I kind of wish that there was a special marking for that case--maybe a yellow X for "will record later airing".


 Is it a Season Pass or ARWL though? Perhaps ARWL are treated differently with respect to conflicts.


----------



## mikeyts

moyekj said:


> Is it a Season Pass or ARWL though? Perhaps ARWL are treated differently with respect to conflicts.


It's a Season Pass.


----------



## unitron

morac said:


> Since there's no way to stop a recording (other than going to Live TV), TiVo has to allow you to be able to delete currently playing programs.
> 
> Also when you play a group and get to the end, it "hangs" on the last recording in the group (i.e. it doesn't go back to Live TV) when returning you to the My Shows list. So technically it's still playing the group, even though it's finished.


How does one play a group?

I thought you could only play back one show at a time?


----------



## unitron

leiff said:


> I hope TiVo fixes new bug that won't allow you to delete group while playing something from within the group. How to contact TiVo for this?


It's pretty standard computer industry practice not to allow, without doing something extra at least, the deletion of an entire sub-directory if one of the files in it is still open.


----------



## moyekj

unitron said:


> How does one play a group?
> 
> I thought you could only play back one show at a time?


 Click play on a folder group or if inside a folder in HDUI select the "Play all shows in this group" entry below the last show in the group.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

Since the update, my banner keeps going to the short, screen-wide version, no matter what I do. 

Anyone else?


----------



## morac

mikeyts said:


> I stop them the same way I always did on the S3; select the in-progress recording in the My Recordings list and hit CLEAR. The Premiere asks whether you want to just stop or stop and delete the partial recording; the S3 just asks you to confirm that you want to stop recording. There's a discrete STOP remote command that doesn't seem to be on any of the remotes that also works.


I meant stop playing a previously recorded recording, not a currently recording one.


----------



## mikeyts

morac said:


> I meant stop playing a previously recorded recording, not a currently recording one.


Oh--never mind.


----------



## TripFoeYa

Here's a small bug, after watching a show from Xfinity On Demand the audio from the live tv tuner plays while navigating the on demand menus. The only way to stop it is getting out of on demand completely. I have two Elites and it happens on both.


----------



## unitron

TripFoeYa said:


> Here's a small bug, after watching a show from Xfinity On Demand the audio from the live tv tuner plays while navigating the on demand menus. The only way to stop it is getting out of on demand completely. I have two Elites and it happens on both.


Some of us would consider that a feature.


----------



## elmeng

My workaround is to edit out the tvRating line in the .txt file and I get most of the metadata I want for the info in my show. My question is how to get the season and episode number to show up in the programs icon picture?


----------



## wmcbrine

elmeng said:


> My workaround is to edit out the tvRating line in the .txt file and I get most of the metadata I want for the info in my show.


Eh? To what is that a workaround?



> _My question is how to get the season and episode number to show up in the programs icon picture?_


I'm not sure what you mean about "icon picture", but to display the season and episode in the HDUI, you have to set the uniqueId programId for the show. Only the most recent versions of pyTivo will pass this back from a metadata .txt, although it will usually be set by a .TiVo file.


----------



## elmeng

wmcbrine said:


> Eh? To what is that a workaround?
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean about "icon picture", but to display the season and episode in the HDUI, you have to set the uniqueId for the show. Only the most recent versions of pyTivo will pass this back from a metadata .txt, although it will usually be set by a .TiVo file.


The txt file resulting from kmttg program when reloaded back to Tivo with my edited file of the recorded tv program does not show any info other then title and description if the tvrating is left in the txt file. When I remove the tvrating, I get actors, date first aired, producers and the sort date is now the air date, not the file creation date of my edited video.

I think we're talking about the same icon. The one that has a picture of the TV show title. Is the programID the same as the uniqueID? I'm using pyTivoX 1.4.1.b on a iMac.


----------



## wmcbrine

Yes, sorry, I meant programId.

All versions of pyTivoX are archaic at this point; the package is unmaintained.

Can you show me an example of the problem metadata?


----------



## mikeyts

You guys want to take this discussion to the TiVo Underground forum? It's a bit off-topic here.


----------



## wmcbrine

mikeyts said:


> You guys want to take this discussion to the TiVo Underground forum? It's a bit off-topic here.


It doesn't belong in the Underground forum. "TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo" would be more appropriate.


----------



## elmeng

wmcbrine said:


> Yes, sorry, I meant programId.
> 
> All versions of pyTivoX are archaic at this point; the package is unmaintained.
> 
> Can you show me an example of the problem metadata?


title : 666 Park Avenue
seriesTitle : 666 Park Avenue
description : Jane is devastated when she doesn't receive much support from Henry or the detectives investigating the terror she experienced; Dr. Evans' gambling addiction leads to him becoming indebted to Gavin. 
time : 2012-11-05T03:01:00Z
isEpisode : true
iso_duration : PT58M58S
originalAirDate : 2012-11-04T00:00:00Z
episodeTitle : Diabolic
isEpisodic : true
showingBits : 397315
displayMajorNumber : 601
callsign : WENYDT
seriesId : SH01568253
programId : EP015682530006
vActor : Taylor|Rachael
vActor : Annable|Dave
vActor : Masöhn|Mercedes
vActor : Buckley|Robert
vActor : Mattsson|Helena
vActor : Palladino|Erik
vActor : Logan|Samantha
vActor : Williams|Vanessa
vActor : O'Quinn|Terry
vDirector : Liddi-Brown|Allison
vExecProducer : Wilcox|David
vExecProducer : Miller|Matthew
vExecProducer : Morgenstein|Leslie
vExecProducer : Girolamo|Gina
vExecProducer : Graves|Alex
vProgramGenre : 
vProgramGenre : 
vGuestStar : Murciano|Enrique
vGuestStar : Thompson|Tessa
vGuestStar : Friedman|Peter
vGuestStar : Kuznetsov|Misha
vGuestStar : Chinlund|Nick
vGuestStar : Djourabchi|Neimah
vGuestStar : Sears|Teddy
vGuestStar : Ricks|Tijuana
vGuestStar : Parks|Joseph
vGuestStar : Wert|Doug
vWriter : Hollier|Chris


----------



## unitron

elmeng said:


> title : 666 Park Avenue
> seriesTitle : 666 Park Avenue
> description : Jane is devastated when she doesn't receive much support from Henry or the detectives investigating the terror she experienced; Dr. Evans' gambling addiction leads to him becoming indebted to Gavin.
> time : 2012-11-05T03:01:00Z
> isEpisode : true
> iso_duration : PT58M58S
> originalAirDate : 2012-11-04T00:00:00Z
> episodeTitle : Diabolic
> isEpisodic : true
> showingBits : 397315
> displayMajorNumber : 601
> callsign : WENYDT
> seriesId : SH01568253
> programId : EP015682530006
> vActor : Taylor|Rachael
> vActor : Annable|Dave
> vActor : Masöhn|Mercedes
> vActor : Buckley|Robert
> vActor : Mattsson|Helena
> vActor : Palladino|Erik
> vActor : Logan|Samantha
> vActor : Williams|Vanessa
> vActor : O'Quinn|Terry
> vDirector : Liddi-Brown|Allison
> vExecProducer : Wilcox|David
> vExecProducer : Miller|Matthew
> vExecProducer : Morgenstein|Leslie
> vExecProducer : Girolamo|Gina
> vExecProducer : Graves|Alex
> vProgramGenre :
> vProgramGenre :
> vGuestStar : Murciano|Enrique
> vGuestStar : Thompson|Tessa
> vGuestStar : Friedman|Peter
> vGuestStar : Kuznetsov|Misha
> vGuestStar : Chinlund|Nick
> vGuestStar : Djourabchi|Neimah
> vGuestStar : Sears|Teddy
> vGuestStar : Ricks|Tijuana
> vGuestStar : Parks|Joseph
> vGuestStar : Wert|Doug
> vWriter : Hollier|Chris


Can you do one that has an episode number?

You know, like the pilot is episode 101, the second show of the second season is episode 202, etc.

The most recent Bones, for example, is 804.

The most recent Person of Interest is 205.


----------



## mattack

Bug: When you record a future episode of a show from the To Do list (maybe from other ways too), it does NOT respect your Season Pass settings. For example, I chose to record a different episode of the Daily Show or Colbert(*), and it did NOT use my pre/post padding rules set up in my SPs. In the SD menus, it definitely does do that.

(*) There are some COOL things here, like View Upcoming showing you only the episodes of THAT specific episode, not the entire show.. At least that's what I THINK it's doing.

Confusing/arguable bug: It took me a little while to figure out how to set up ANOTHER SP for a show that I already have a SP for. I had GT Academy on Spike.. I saw that it's starting with episode 1 on MTV2.. It took several tries to figure out how to make another SP (there's a separate menu item).. It's not just View Upcoming, find the episode on the other station, go into it, set up SP there.

So I think it's actually FEWER steps, but more confusing.

Especially with the first one, I think I will go back to SD menus.


----------



## wmcbrine

elmeng, I need an example of the _problem_ metadata -- i.e., that has the tvRating field intact.


----------



## innocentfreak

mattack said:


> Confusing/arguable bug: It took me a little while to figure out how to set up ANOTHER SP for a show that I already have a SP for. I had GT Academy on Spike.. I saw that it's starting with episode 1 on MTV2.. It took several tries to figure out how to make another SP (there's a separate menu item).. It's not just View Upcoming, find the episode on the other station, go into it, set up SP there.
> 
> So I think it's actually FEWER steps, but more confusing.
> 
> Especially with the first one, I think I will go back to SD menus.


Not sure I understand this one. If you view upcoming and select the episode, you should have three options, record this episode, season pass options, and explore this show. If you highlight season pass options, you have three options, modify, cancel, or get another season pass.


----------



## elmeng

wmcbrine said:


> elmeng, I need an example of the _problem_ metadata -- i.e., that has the tvRating field intact.


title : American Horror Story: Asylum
seriesTitle : American Horror Story: Asylum
description : A new patient exposes Arden's past; Kit learns why Grace was admitted to Briarcliff. 
time : 2012-11-08T03:00:00Z
isEpisode : true
iso_duration : PT1H59S
originalAirDate : 2012-11-07T00:00:00Z
episodeTitle : I Am Anne Frank
isEpisodic : true
showingBits : 266240
tvRating : x6
episodeNumber : 204
displayMajorNumber : 658
callsign : FXHD
seriesId : SH01605266
programId : EP016052660004
vActor : Lange|Jessica
vActor : Paulson|Sarah
vActor : Peters|Evan
vActor : Rabe|Lily
vActor : Quinto|Zachary
vActor : Cromwell|James
vActor : Fiennes|Joseph
vActor : Brocheré|Lizzie
vExecProducer : Murphy|Ryan
vExecProducer : Falchuk|Brad
vExecProducer : Di Loreto|Dante
vExecProducer : Minear|Tim
vProgramGenre :

file name: American Horror Story Asylum - I Am Anne Frank (11_07_2012).mts.txt
I copied this file over to my TivoHD and then transferred it from TivoHD to the Premiere and the most everything was transferred to the Premiere except for the season and episode data, the tvrating did show up the the show icon also. Before the latest software upgrade none of the metadata data was transferred from Tivo to Tivo.


----------



## philhu

This might be a value point about TVRating doing wierd stuff.

When a show DOES have TVRating, on the SDUI, header, when you change channels, it shows for about 1 second, THEN GOES AWAY! If I go to another channel, and come back, does it again.

THe idea that removing TV-Rating, makes Air-date work and lets shows sort by Air date is HUGE! I've about given up on sorting shows in order recorded....


----------



## chiguy50

Does anyone know of any backdoor codes to handle the following situation?

On my Premiere Elite, I currently must hit "channel down" eight times (!) in order to reach the Suggestions folder or the link to my networked Premiere. Even with folders enabled, because most of my recordings are feature movies, I am unable to group them. Now, my 2-terabyte hard drive is still only at 28% storage capacity, so I can foresee eventually having to hit "channel down" as many as 30 times just to get to Suggestions or my networked Premiere. That is entirely unreasonable. The only saving grace is that the TiVo command buffer is sufficient that I can currently issue the commands in rapid succession and they will execute successively.

I have complained to TiVo about this issue in the past and am disappointed that it was not addressed in the latest update. With the large-capacity DVR's being fielded, this is something that is becoming increasingly unwieldy. I have asked that the system be altered to:

1) Allow me to navigate to the bottom of the My Shows list with one command, and/or

2) Allow user-created folders and/or

3) Allow the option to place the Suggestions folder and networked Premiere link at the top of the My Shows list

I realize that, with the proper universal remote, I could create a macro with say 30 "channel down" commands, but how inelegant is that? (Besides, my favorite remote does not allow macros.)

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

chiguy50, click -> button on your remote to jump to bottom of the list. (Click it again to jump back to the top of the list).


----------



## aaronwt

chiguy50 said:


> Does anyone know of any backdoor codes to handle the following situation?
> 
> On my Premiere Elite, I currently must hit "channel down" eight times (!) in order to reach the Suggestions folder or the link to my networked Premiere. Even with folders enabled, because most of my recordings are feature movies, I am unable to group them. Now, my 2-terabyte hard drive is still only at 28% storage capacity, so I can foresee eventually having to hit "channel down" as many as 30 times just to get to Suggestions or my networked Premiere. That is entirely unreasonable. The only saving grace is that the TiVo command buffer is sufficient that I can currently issue the commands in rapid succession and they will execute successively.
> 
> I have complained to TiVo about this issue in the past and am disappointed that it was not addressed in the latest update. With the large-capacity DVR's being fielded, this is something that is becoming increasingly unwieldy. I have asked that the system be altered to:
> 
> 1) Allow me to navigate to the bottom of the My Shows list with one command, and/or
> 
> 2) Allow user-created folders and/or
> 
> 3) Allow the option to place the Suggestions folder and networked Premiere link at the top of the My Shows list
> 
> I realize that, with the proper universal remote, I could create a macro with say 30 "channel down" commands, but how inelegant is that? (Besides, my favorite remote does not allow macros.)
> 
> Any ideas?


Just hit the skip button. You go down to the bottom of the list and if you hit it again you go up to the top of the list. It was also the same way with earlier model TiVos.


----------



## jrtroo

As noted- this has been there forever (and is in the instructions as well!). It also works on every list, not just the now playing list. I use it all the time.


----------



## chiguy50

moyekj said:


> chiguy50, click -> button on your remote to jump to bottom of the list. (Click it again to jump back to the top of the list).





aaronwt said:


> Just hit the skip button. You go down to the bottom of the list and if you hit it again you go up to the top of the list. It was also the same way with earlier model TiVos.





jrtroo said:


> As noted- this has been there forever (and is in the instructions as well!). It also works on every list, not just the now playing list. I use it all the time.


Doh! I never saw this.

Doesn't say much for TiVo tech support that two separate reps fielded my inquiry and neither was able to point this out to me! I was hoping you guys would have a tip; thanx all!


----------



## mattack

innocentfreak said:


> Not sure I understand this one. If you view upcoming and select the episode, you should have three options, record this episode, season pass options, and explore this show. If you highlight season pass options, you have three options, modify, cancel, or get another season pass.


I guess I just meant that the UI is *very* different (from the SD menus at least). I always expect(ed) to make a season pass after "entering" an episode on a specific channel.


----------



## mattack

Though there are a zillion more items at the bottom of the Now Playing list (at least comparing HD menus to SD menus, not sure if this is fall update).

I forget them all - netflix, hulu, etc&#8230; Can you turn off various ones?

Oh yeah, another bug -- again maybe HD menus have always worked this way. It doesn't give a NUMBER next to the Deleted Items folder.. and/or suggestions. I forget which, but at least one of them doesn't have a number when at least it does in SD menus.


----------



## cherry ghost

mattack said:


> Though there are a zillion more items at the bottom of the Now Playing list (at least comparing HD menus to SD menus, not sure if this is fall update).
> 
> I forget them all - netflix, hulu, etc Can you turn off various ones?


Settings-->Channels-->My Video Providers


----------



## morac

cherry ghost said:


> Settings-->Channels-->My Video Providers


FYI, disabling them there, turns them off everywhere in the UI. There's no way to just turn them off in My Shows, but leave them on elsewhere.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Though there are a zillion more items at the bottom of the Now Playing list (at least comparing HD menus to SD menus, not sure if this is fall update).
> 
> I forget them all - netflix, hulu, etc Can you turn off various ones?
> 
> Oh yeah, another bug -- again maybe HD menus have always worked this way. It doesn't give a NUMBER next to the Deleted Items folder.. and/or suggestions. I forget which, but at least one of them doesn't have a number when at least it does in SD menus.


 Yes, the HDUI Deleted Items doesn't have a number, which is stupid because if you actually enter the folder they give you the number at top of that screen. Seems like they had to go out of their way to get rid of the number for that folder, thus treating differently than other folders and for what gain? What's the harm in having a number there?


----------



## mattack

Oh, another reason I will likely switch back to the SD UI. (Yes, now I'm actually getting slightly wishy washy -- I DO like some of the changes.)

Maybe this has always been true in the HD UI -- you cannot use CHANNEL UP/DOWN to move to the "next" item, where you can in lots of places in SD UI.. e.g. view upcoming and enter a show then you can use channel up/down to go up/down the list while still "inside" one episode..

Or in a specific folder in your Now Playing, etc. Basically the same analogous situation in most places of the UI. As far as I can tell, channel up/down doesn't work ANYWHERE in this fashion in HD UI.

It is a GREAT time saver, even though I admit it sounds "so simple" to just go left, down, right.


----------



## mikeyts

mattack said:


> Maybe this has always been true in the HD UI -- you cannot use CHANNEL UP/DOWN to move to the "next" item, where you can in lots of places in SD UI.. e.g. view upcoming and enter a show then you can use channel up/down to go up/down the list while still "inside" one episode..
> 
> Or in a specific folder in your Now Playing, etc. Basically the same analogous situation in most places of the UI. As far as I can tell, channel up/down doesn't work ANYWHERE in this fashion in HD UI.
> 
> It is a GREAT time saver, even though I admit it sounds "so simple" to just go left, down, right.


Channel UP/DOWN works for me everywhere in the HD UI to go forward and backward by a page; channel down brings the item at the bottom of the list to the top and lists the next page full of items from there and channel up does the reverse. I remember it working this way in the UI on the S3 and it seems to work that way in the remaining SD UI pages, like the Channel List and System Information (slightly different on that page since it advances to the line after the one at the bottom of the page).


----------



## morac

mikeyts said:


> Channel UP/DOWN works for me everywhere in the HD UI to go forward and backward by a page; channel down brings the item at the bottom of the list to the top and lists the next page full of items from there and channel up does the reverse. I remember it working this way in the UI on the S3 and it seems to work that way in the remaining SD UI pages, like the Channel List and System Information (slightly different on that page since it advances to the line after the one at the bottom of the page).


I believe he is referring to how, in the SD menus, you can jump to the previous/next program in a My Shows group from the details screen or to the previous/next entry in the To Do list. That has never worked in the HD menus.


----------



## mikeyts

morac said:


> I believe he is referring to how, in the SD menus, you can jump to the previous/next program in a My Shows group from the details screen or to the previous/next entry in the To Do list. That has never worked in the HD menus.


Okay. I guess that I'd used that once or twice in To Do but hadn't tried it in My Shows. It was a nice feature.

I'd never turned on the SD UI on my Premiere until now. The network logos on My Shows (Now Playing) seem strange and different from on the S3.


----------



## slowbiscuit

mattack said:


> Oh, another reason I will likely switch back to the SD UI. (Yes, now I'm actually getting slightly wishy washy -- I DO like some of the changes.)
> 
> Maybe this has always been true in the HD UI -- you cannot use CHANNEL UP/DOWN to move to the "next" item, where you can in lots of places in SD UI.. e.g. view upcoming and enter a show then you can use channel up/down to go up/down the list while still "inside" one episode..
> 
> Or in a specific folder in your Now Playing, etc. Basically the same analogous situation in most places of the UI. As far as I can tell, channel up/down doesn't work ANYWHERE in this fashion in HD UI.
> 
> It is a GREAT time saver, even though I admit it sounds "so simple" to just go left, down, right.


Of all the reasons I would have to switch back to SD, this would be at the bottom of the list. But to each his/her own.

I'm still using the HDUI after switching back with the fall update, and other than the general slowness am happy with it so far. The main bug that I saw before has been fixed as far as I can see (losing track of pause/resume points in ongoing recordings), and the new screens and excellent guide in the HDUI make it worth keeping.

Now if we could just get Tivo to let us turn off the useless discovery bar...
(I know, I know, it'll never happen, but it's stupid that we don't have a choice).


----------



## nrc

I'm seeing a bug that few people will probably care about. When I hit the "Now Playing" web URL for my TiVo (on the TiVo itself) and then click on the link for the Suggestions folder, it shows me an empty folder with the title of the first folder in Now Playing instead of the contents of the Suggestions folder.

This kind of sucks for me since I use this feature to identify suggestion recordings in a script. I thought I'd seen the script working correctly since the upgrade so I'm not sure if this bug manifested immediately with the upgrade or if something has triggered it since.

A reboot didn't fix it. 

Edit: The "HD Programs" folder does the same thing. None of the the other folders exhibit this behavior.


----------



## morac

nrc said:


> I'm seeing a bug that few people will probably care about. When I hit the "Now Playing" web URL for my TiVo (on the TiVo itself) and then click on the link for the Suggestions folder, it shows me an empty folder with the title of the first folder in Now Playing instead of the contents of the Suggestions folder.
> 
> This kind of sucks for me since I use this feature to identify suggestion recordings in a script. I thought I'd seen the script working correctly since the upgrade so I'm not sure if this bug manifested immediately with the upgrade or if something has triggered it since.
> 
> A reboot didn't fix it.
> 
> Edit: The "HD Programs" folder does the same thing. None of the the other folders exhibit this behavior.


Maybe grabbing the raw XML data would work better?


----------



## jbenda

I found a bug in the update and wanted to see if others are seeing it before sending it to margaret.

The live tv buffer is now dropped if the upcoming program on the channel you are watching starts recording.

It used to be if you were watching live tv and were in the middle of the 30 minute buffer, the tuner you are using would start recording the next program, but you would not loose the buffer until you got to the end of the buffer or turned the channel.

This is no longer the case after the update. Has anyone else noticed this or can someone test it out?

This is on a TiVo Premiere 2


----------



## unitron

jbenda said:


> I found a bug in the update and wanted to see if others are seeing it before sending it to margaret.
> 
> The live tv buffer is now dropped if the upcoming program on the channel you are watching starts recording.
> 
> It used to be if you were watching live tv and were in the middle of the 30 minute buffer, the tuner you are using would start recording the next program, but you would not loose the buffer until you got to the end of the buffer or turned the channel.
> 
> This is no longer the case after the update. Has anyone else noticed this or can someone test it out?
> 
> This is on a TiVo Premiere 2


What exactly is a Premiere 2?

The newer 500GB hard drive version of the original 320GB drive version?

One of the 4 tuner boxes?


----------



## jbenda

2-tuner Premiere


----------



## slowbiscuit

jbenda said:


> I found a bug in the update and wanted to see if others are seeing it before sending it to margaret.
> 
> The live tv buffer is now dropped if the upcoming program on the channel you are watching starts recording.
> 
> It used to be if you were watching live tv and were in the middle of the 30 minute buffer, the tuner you are using would start recording the next program, but you would not loose the buffer until you got to the end of the buffer or turned the channel.
> 
> This is no longer the case after the update. Has anyone else noticed this or can someone test it out?
> 
> This is on a TiVo Premiere 2


Reported here.


----------



## nrc

morac said:


> Maybe grabbing the raw XML data would work better?


XML does the same thing. That's actually what my script is grabbing and how I first noticed the problem. 


Code:


https://tivo/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying%2F0

In the past this always returned an XML listing for the Suggestions folder. Now it returns an empty folder with the same name as the most recently updated folder.



Code:


<TiVoContainer>
<Details>
<ContentType>x-tivo-container/folder</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-tivo-container/tivo-dvr</SourceFormat>
<Title>Bengals Games</Title><LastChangeDate>0x50A0498A</LastChangeDate>
<UniqueId>/NowPlaying/0</UniqueId>
</Details>
<SortOrder>CaptureDate</SortOrder>
<GlobalSort>Yes</GlobalSort>
<ItemCount>0</ItemCount>
</TiVoContainer>


----------



## moyekj

@nrc, you can add "&Recurse=Yes" the end of your URL to traverse into folders and then use <CustomIcon><Url> for each item to figure out if the recording is a suggestion or not. (You'll probably need multiple calls with &AnchorOffset=# to get all items since Premieres only return 16 entries at a time).


----------



## mattack

morac said:


> I believe he is referring to how, in the SD menus, you can jump to the previous/next program in a My Shows group from the details screen or to the previous/next entry in the To Do list. That has never worked in the HD menus.


Bummer. Oh, it also works in SD menus when browsing the schedule, I think.. (e.g. if you're "in" the channel 4 show entry, and hit channel down, now you'll be in the channel 5 entry).. but I may be wrong.. At least I seem to remember at least one other case BESIDES the details screens (of to do or my shows).

But the fact that it doesn't add the SP padding (e.g. 1 minute end pad) when doing View Upcoming is a more serious problem, and would cause me to lose data (i.e. not see the entire show).

Again, it is a bummer, since some of these things (smarter search, view upcoming for a SPECIFIC EPISODE) are good.


----------



## nrc

moyekj said:


> @nrc, you can add "&Recurse=Yes" the end of your URL to traverse into folders and then use <CustomIcon><Url> for each item to figure out if the recording is a suggestion or not. (You'll probably need multiple calls with &AnchorOffset=# to get all items since Premieres only return 16 entries at a time).


Unfortunately this doesn't work to identify which recordings in progress are suggestions since they use the same recording icon for both. :\


----------



## nataylor

Here's an odd one. I've got three Premieres (2-tuner units). All have received the update. The HDUI for viewing the Now Playing list on other units was working great. Then, on Monday, I noticed that on one of my units, it started reverting to the SDUI when I was browsing other units. And conversely, if I browse the Now Playing list of that one unit from other units, I get the SDUI. Browsing between the two "normal" units is fine and shows the HDUI as expected. I've rebooted all the units, but it continues to show this behavior. Any ideas?


----------



## jrtroo

This has been reported before. Have you tried rebooting?


----------



## mrizzo80

nataylor said:


> Here's an odd one. I've got three Premieres (2-tuner units). All have received the update. The HDUI for viewing the Now Playing list on other units was working great. Then, on Monday, I noticed that on one of my units, it started reverting to the SDUI when I was browsing other units. And conversely, if I browse the Now Playing list of that one unit from other units, I get the SDUI. Browsing between the two "normal" units is fine and shows the HDUI as expected. I've rebooted all the units, but it continues to show this behavior. Any ideas?


There's a few threads on the 20.2.2 update floating around. In one of them, not sure which, 1 or 2 other people are experiencing SD-only Remote Browsing like you. Maybe check/post there.


----------



## NiteCourt

saeba said:


> I have a wireless bridge in between the two tivo's... but it's running wireless-AC at wired speeds. So I agree... I don't think it's due to the connection.


I have the same type of setup and never had a problem streaming between my two Premieres before the fall update. Now any show I watch I end up getting at least one V87 error. Very annoying. I'm almost ready to dump all five of my Tivos to save some $$.


----------



## DVDeh

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> Since the update, my banner keeps going to the short, screen-wide version, no matter what I do.
> 
> Anyone else?


I am having the exact same problem since getting the update last night. Is anyone else having this issue? Surely other people are?


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

DVDeh said:


> I am having the exact same problem since getting the update last night. Is anyone else having this issue? Surely other people are?


Glad to hear I'm not alone but I can't believe it's just us two!


----------



## binster

After a recent update, I am also getting the v87 error. Any updates?


----------



## berkshires

Since the update, browsing the recodings on a TiVoHD's from the Premiere XL shows every TiVoHD recording as for delete(yellow exclamation point) no matter what its actual keep until setting. I have the latest 20.2.2.1 and use the SDUI


----------



## binster

binster said:


> After a recent update, I am also getting the v87 error. Any updates?


All fixed... Quick call to TiVo and they helped me get it fixed

Thanks Tivo!


----------



## moyekj

binster said:


> All fixed... Quick call to TiVo and they helped me get it fixed
> 
> Thanks Tivo!


 What does V87 error mean and how was it fixed?


----------



## binster

moyekj said:


> What does V87 error mean and how was it fixed?


I was getting the error while streaming between my two premiere boxes. A little video freeze, then the error.. They had me change a few things, and I have been working all day without issue.


----------



## saeba

binster said:


> I was getting the error while streaming between my two premiere boxes. A little video freze, then the error.. They had me change a few things, and I have been working all day without issue.


For others (like me) who are getting the V87 error as well when streaming between premieres... can you share what they had you change?


----------



## seattlewendell

binster said:


> I was getting the error while streaming between my two premiere boxes. A little video freeze, then the error.. They had me change a few things, and I have been working all day without issue.


What did you change?


----------



## binster

I went to a wired connection.. TiVo told me that streaming would not work on wireless. Strange they said this, since I was running fine before the update

They pointed me to this
"IMPORTANT! TiVo DVRs using a wireless connection will not support Multi-Room Streaming. Please change your Internet connection method to a wired or MoCA connection and try again"


----------



## morac

binster said:


> I went to a wired connection.. TiVo told me that streaming would not work on wireless. Strange they said this, since I was running fine before the update
> 
> They pointed me to this
> "IMPORTANT! TiVo DVRs using a wireless connection will not support Multi-Room Streaming. Please change your Internet connection method to a wired or MoCA connection and try again"


The problem with wireless is that it tends to fluctuate do to interference, weather, what not. Just because it works great now, doesn't mean it will work 5 minutes from now.


----------



## saeba

binster said:


> I went to a wired connection.. TiVo told me that streaming would not work on wireless. Strange they said this, since I was running fine before the update
> 
> They pointed me to this
> "IMPORTANT! TiVo DVRs using a wireless connection will not support Multi-Room Streaming. Please change your Internet connection method to a wired or MoCA connection and try again"


Yes... that's my experience as well. MRS worked with my wireless bridge prior to the update and now I'm seeing these errors. Though today I streamed a full movie (95 mins) without error.

Thanks for updating us with the details on your fix. Please post if you get the errors again with the wired connection.


----------



## binster

saeba said:


> Yes... that's my experience as well. MRS worked with my wireless bridge prior to the update and now I'm seeing these errors. Though today I streamed a full movie (95 mins) without error.
> 
> Thanks for updating us with the details on your fix. Please post if you get the errors again with the wired connection.


Well, today I got a V401 error while streaming. Not sure if it is related to network??


----------



## saeba

binster said:


> Well, today I got a V401 error while streaming. Not sure if it is related to network??


V error codes are described in the Tivo.com support area as:

Video Access and Playback Error Messages: Vxx  Vxxx Errors​
However, neither the V87 nor V401 errors are listed !


----------



## binster

V87 errors are back. I am starting to wonder if it is based on the shows that I am watching? Ie streaming on copy protect stuff from my other premiere. This is on a wired Gig-E switch. No wireless


----------



## moyekj

binster said:


> V87 errors are back. I am starting to wonder if it is based on the shows that I am watching? Ie streaming on copy protect stuff from my other premiere. This is on a wired Gig-E switch. No wireless


 Nothing I stream is copy protected but I get V87 error once in a while, so I don't think that's it. At first I thought maybe it's a glitch in the video causing the problem, but streaming through the same point at which it happened I don't get V87 error again so I don't think it's that either.


----------



## binster

Finally found info on the v87 error.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2275/kw/Multi room streaming


----------



## moyekj

binster said:


> Finally found info on the v87 error.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2275/kw/Multi room streaming


 And the details on the V87 error are:


> This error message is displayed if the network connection cannot establish a stream or the connection is lost while watching a recording through Multi-Room Streaming (MRS). Home networks experiencing latency issues may not be able to initiate a stream. MRS is not supported on devices not on the local network.


Strange it's in the video error section when it's a network related error...


----------



## mattmilw

DVDeh said:


> I am having the exact same problem since getting the update last night. Is anyone else having this issue? Surely other people are?


My Premiere XL updated to 20.2.2 last night. Now my channel banners are doing this as well. I can't stand banners and prefer them to be minimal. I'm wondering, because there have been few responses to this issue, if it's an issue with my box, versus being a "feature" of the new SW. Maybe most don't use the mini-banner, and this isn't an issue for them.

Not sure if this is something I have to live with (Ugh) or something that can be somehow rectified.

EDIT- I use the SD menu. In playing around with this, I switched to HD. I see the banner is at the bottom, and there is no mini-banner available. I'm guessing this is related.


----------



## binster

moyekj said:


> And the details on the V87 error are:
> 
> Strange it's in the video error section when it's a network related error...


Tivo updated their description on the error. I am still getting on a wired connection. Is anyone else getting this?


----------



## saeba

binster said:


> Tivo updated their description on the error. I am still getting on a wired connection. Is anyone else getting this?


Still have a wireless-AC bridge between my two TiVos, but I've now watched a couple of 30min shows and haven't gotten the error. That's insufficient testing to say that it's gone though.


----------



## moyekj

Interesting, now the V87 error description includes the unreleased Mini:


> TiVo Mini
> 
> LiveTV/VOD Interrupted
> 
> The connection to the Host DVR has been interrupted due to a network problem, unplugged device, or reboot.


I just upgraded my MoCA network from old NIM100 bridges to Actiontec bridges and so far no V87 errors, but they were few and far between before so will have to wait a a few weeks to really know if it helped.


----------



## unitron

moyekj said:


> Interesting, now the V87 error description includes the unreleased Mini:
> 
> ...


So now not only do they have y'all paying to be beta testers, but beta testers of stuff that doesn't even exist yet.


----------



## DubVBenz

binster said:


> I went to a wired connection.. TiVo told me that streaming would not work on wireless. Strange they said this, since I was running fine before the update
> 
> They pointed me to this
> "IMPORTANT! TiVo DVRs using a wireless connection will not support Multi-Room Streaming. Please change your Internet connection method to a wired or MoCA connection and try again"


That is a completely unacceptable answer. I have a wireless N network in a 1200 square foot condo. As a summary of my issue from another thread:

"I have one Premier attached via a gigabit connection to my Wireless N Router (operating in 150Mbps mode), which is connected wirelessly to another Premiere with a Wireless-N adapter in a room about 20-25 feet away on the same floor through two walls.

Until recently, I would stream everything from my wired (living room) tivo to my wireless one without issue. After the Fall update, it seems like I'll be watching something , and halfway through it will quit. By that point, I'm in Bed and don't want to mess with it, but it takes about 30-60 minutes for the wired Tivo to regain it's connection to the point where I can stream. I can still browse the wired tivo's contents, but anytime I try to play anything, it just stays on a black screen and says it can't due to connectivity issues. I'm assuming I'm only browsing the other tivo's content because it has already been loading into my wireless tivo's cache.

Any ideas? Things were fine until a few weeks ago. Additionally, my network is operating in true N mode with no G devices on it. When I had the G wireless adapter, streaming anything other than cartoons simply didn't work. Once I got the N adapter, everything worked great until I'm guessing the fall update.

edit: should note, I only use static IPs, and when this has occurred, there has been very little other network activity. "


----------



## hefe

Haven't read the whole thread, but has anyone else noticed issues with the Hulu app since the update? I've tried several times over several days to play episodes of a couple different shows in my Queue, and every single time the app crashes out and tells me the app is not available. I've rebooted the TiVo and it doesn't help.


----------



## mikeyts

DubVBenz said:


> That is a completely unacceptable answer.


Unacceptable or not, it's documented:


> WIRELESS
> Plug a Wireless G adapter or a Wireless N adapter into the back of any TiVo Premiere DVR.
> 
> Does not support streaming content between two or more TiVo Premiere DVRs


and:



> Please note: Using a Wireless N or G adapter for Multi-Room Streaming is not supported


If it used to work, that was nice, but TiVo never claimed that it would. It's compliant to spec.

I know--I haven't heard you blame TiVo. Just sayin'. At least they haven't added code to reject attempts to stream wirelessly.


----------



## binster

mikeyts said:


> Unacceptable or not, it's documented:
> and:
> 
> If it used to work, that was nice, but TiVo never claimed that it would. It's compliant to spec.
> 
> I know--I haven't heard you blame TiVo. Just sayin'. At least they haven't added code to reject attempts to stream wirelessly.


However, I still get V87 after moving to a wired network. I think others have too.. Not sure why problem occurs for some and not others. I stream all the time, since my second tivo is solely for my preferred shows, vs those watched by the rest of the family. I got tired of my recordings being cancelled, so I bought a second unit


----------



## Wendy in NY

I haven't read the whole thread and don't know if this is a Fall Update issue. I've had TiVo now since May 2011 and have yet to experience the bliss that is a season pass because I'm constantly getting my box replaced and wind up needing to be vigilant to when a show starts so that I can set a season pass for it.

I just got my 3rd Elite replacement (due to spontaneous reboots) and transferred my season pass recordings from the previous box to this replacement and the majority of the season passes show up as Corrupt - Delete Me with a status of Updating...It's been that way now for a little over 24 hours and TiVo support told me that I'd have to reset those passes. Seriously? A bunch of them won't start 'til next Spring so I can't set them now so now I'll have to be vigilant as to when they do start. Also, I've transferred shows over before without a problem, before the Fall update.

So, is this a Fall update issue do you think?


----------



## PeteB

Another new Bug:
After the number of my deleted shows builds up, I go in and delete them by "Clear" ing them 1 at a time from the top of the deleted folder. Since the update you can only clear 2 at a time. Then you have to move the selection, clear 2 more, and move the selection, etc.


----------



## ShayL

I started getting the V87 error this weekend. Has anyone found a fix? The TiVos are connected over MOCA.


----------



## morac

I posted this elsewhere, but extending currently recording recordings from the My Shows screen does not work. It will appear to work as the recording buffer will grow, but the recording will stop at the time it was originally scheduled to end at and not at the new end time.

Supposedly extending recordings from the To Do list does work.


----------



## binster

ShayL said:


> I started getting the V87 error this weekend. Has anyone found a fix? The TiVos are connected over MOCA.


Seems that Tivo sent another "fix" down. I've been fine for awhile, and today I am also having problems with network connectivity to my tivo. Noticed a new error message that is user friendly saying there is a problem with network.. After getting that, my tivo was non responsive to remote control and network remote (ipad). Had to hard boot


----------



## mattack

morac said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but extending currently recording recordings from the My Shows screen does not work. It will appear to work as the recording buffer will grow, but the recording will stop at the time it was originally scheduled to end at and not at the new end time.
> 
> Supposedly extending recordings from the To Do list does work.


Oh, is THIS why I think I've had the time bar seemingly ending a minute 'early' but the show being complete? (I paranoidly add at least a minute to as many recordings I can until I get conflicts and/or I have anecdotal evidence that the show doesn't NEED padding.)

Have you sent margret an email or tweet about this? Now I think I'll have to try this to confirm that that's what I was seeing before.


----------



## JACKASTOR

is anyone getting inccorrect date and time? My tivo suddenly decided its 8 hours later any suggestions? And the date is january 17, 2013
Tivo Premier


Apprently this is a known issue since yesterday. IT would appear that it is currently affecting only Canadian customers.

Anyone one else with this problem?

AT this point this issue is a moot point as it is now fixed.

thanks


----------



## tvman3113

Recently, I have been getting the v87 error mentioned above when using multistream viewing between two Tivos, which has always worked perfectly since the introduction of the feature. The show will stream for about 1 second, or not stream at all, and then immediately drop and show the v87 error.

Yes, one Tivo is hardwired and one is connected via the wireless N adapter, and I know it is not a supported featured.

BUT, when this error started, even transferring (NON-streaming) between the two units became a problem, and that IS a supported featured. Shows will transfer, but transferring one minute of a show now takes upwards of 10 minutes to transfer, i.e., excruciatingly painfully show transfers. The two issues must be connected.

The two Tivos and router are within 15 feet of each other, and signal strength is not an issue. I have tried every troubleshooting step imaginable, including resetting the router, resetting the wireless Tivo N adapter, rebooting Tivos, forcing connections to the Tivo service (as recommended by Tivo), more rebooting, changing transmit channels on the router, etc., and yet there has been no fix. I am at a loss at this point. Could anyone offer any advice? Tivo blames my network, but since nothing has changed, it seems to be a Tivo issue.


----------



## Teeps

tvman3113 said:


> The two Tivos and router are within 15 feet of each other,
> 
> Could anyone offer any advice?


Did you try a hard wire between the wireless TiVo and the router?
I had similar problems after switching to a combination (ZOOM) cable modem/Simultaneous Dual-Band Wireless-N Gigabit Router.

Ended up using a separate cable modem and Wireless-N Gigabit Router.


----------



## unitron

If wireless is involved, try setting the wireless part to use a different channel in case the neighbors just hopped on that one big time.


----------



## tvman3113

Unfortunately, even on different wireless channels the issue is still there. I haven't been able to test with a wired connection since I don't have an ethernet cable that long.

It's just odd that this issue came out of nowhere, when wireless streaming and transfer were working without any issues since the features were introduced.


----------



## moyekj

tvman3113 said:


> Unfortunately, even on different wireless channels the issue is still there. I haven't been able to test with a wired connection since I don't have an ethernet cable that long.
> 
> It's just odd that this issue came out of nowhere, when wireless streaming and transfer were working without any issues since the features were introduced.


 That's the nature of wireless. Surrounding environment can change causing issues at any point. Perhaps you should consider MoCA as an option instead.


----------



## Teeps

tvman3113 said:


> I haven't been able to test with a wired connection since I don't have an ethernet cable that long.


Either net cable is cheap; should be able to get 100 feet for 10 bucks, with factory terminations.
If you're in Torrance,CA I could loan you one...



moyekj said:


> Perhaps you should consider MoCA as an option instead.


Good idea.
Or 
Consider upgrading the router and install a wireless bridge, of same manufacture.


----------

